# Dried Beef Step by Step (Great Stuff)



## Bearcarver

*Dried Beef Step by Step*  (Great Stuff)

*I decided to write this one up the best I can, because this stuff is Awesome, and I'd like as many of you as possible to get to taste this stuff!!!*
*It's really very easy to make:*



When I was carrying a lunch box, I used to always have two Sammies in there.
If Mrs Bear put two Ham & Cheese in there, after 3 days, I'd get tired of it.
If it was Roast Beef, same thing after 3 or 4 days.
Lebanon & Cheese, maybe only two days & I was tired of it.
But Dried Beef was different, I could eat that for months, but it was always too expensive!!!

Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip (or Mayo) on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammy. That's what I carried on Construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, Cabinetmaking jobs, and Deck jobs (also when fishing or hunting).
Just about every deer I ever shot had at least one hind quarter turned into "Dried Venison" by one of our local butcher shops in SE Pennsylvania.

Now I can make my own. I made my first batch 4 years ago, and they just keep getting better and better!

If I don't have any Venison, I just get some lean beef. Eye Round works the best for me---Nice shape, and very little trimming needed.

I'll try to make this as easy as I can, so anybody can do what I just learned how to do 4 years ago.

*Day #1 (Prepping & starting the cure):*
First I found some Beef Eye Round.
I got 4 roasts, equalling a total of 15 pounds, and after trimming all the fat off, I still had exactly 14 pounds of nice lean red Beef.

Then I weighed each piece, and put them each on their own plate, and marked the plates they were on with those weights.
Then I calculated the proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece, and put that on separate smaller plates.
I use the suggested amount, which is 1/2 ounce of TQ for every pound of meat.
Rub the proper amount of TQ on each piece, along with about 1 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound.
Then put each piece in a Zip-lock bag, along with any cure that fell off before it went into the bag.
That cure was measured for each piece, so it must stay with the piece it was designated for.

Then the bags go into the fridge at temperatures between 35˚ and 40˚ (I keep mine at 37˚-38˚).
To calculate how long to cure in fridge, I use the following method:
One day for every 1/2" of thickness of the thickest piece.
Then add 2 days for the absolute minimum number of days.
I then add 2 or 3 days to that for more safety, and to pick a day I like to smoke.
You can add another couple days if you can't smoke on one of those days.

My largest piece was 2 3/4" thick, so that gives me 6 days, plus 2 days for an absolute minimum of 8 days. Then I normally add 2 more days for more safety, but this time I added 4 more days (12 total days), so I could smoke it on a day I had nothing else to do.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*

*Day #13 (Remove from cure, and Prep for Smoking):*
So after 12 days curing, I rinsed all 4 pieces off.
I usually soak my cured meats for a half hour or an hour, but since I never get any salt flavor, I decided not to this time.
I cut the biggest piece in half, and took a slice from the middle for my testing.
The center was dark reddish pink, so it was obvious that the cure got all the way in, and there was only a very slight salt flavor---Perfect!

I dried the pieces off, and managed to get them all laid out on one smoker shelf, after sprinkling some Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on both sides.
Then back into my meat fridge to await the next day's smoking.

*Day #14 (Smoking Time):*
6:00AM------------Preheat Smoker to 140˚.
6:30AM------------Put meat on 2nd position in MES. Sterilize Probes, and insert. Fill AMNS with Hickory Dust & light one end.
7:00AM------------Put AMNS on bars to left of Chip Drawer.
8:00AM------------Meat at 77˚ IT.
9:00AM------------Meat at 98˚ IT.
10:00AM----------Meat 108˚.
11:00AM----------Meat 114˚.
12:00Noon-------Meat 116˚. Bump Heat up to 160˚.
1:00PM-----------Meat 120˚.
2:00PM-----------Meat 124˚. Only 2" of Dust left to burn. I added about 1 1/4 rows of Hickory pellets next to burning Dust to ignite it.
2:00PM-----------Also Bump Heat up to 180˚.
3:00PM-----------Meat 132˚.
4:00PM-----------Meat 135˚.
5:00PM-----------Meat 137˚. Bump Heat to 200˚.
6:00PM-----------Meat 142˚.
7:00PM-----------Meat 147˚.
8:00PM-----------Meat 152˚.
9:00PM-----------Meat 157˚. AMNS ran out of fuel.
10:00PM---------Meat Temps from 158˚ to 162˚. Pulled all out of smoker.

Rinsed all pieces, patted dry, and cooled down to 100˚.
Then put in a bowl, and put in meat fridge for a couple days.

*Day #16 (Slicing & Freezing):*
Two days later, I moved the pieces to the freezer for 4 hours, and then sliced it all up.
I sliced the ends a little thicker for my Son.
He says the end slices are better tasting than any Jerky he ever had.
Then I sliced the rest as thin as I could, while still keeping it in full slices.

I ended up with 10 pounds, 2 ounces of the Best Dried Beef I ever tasted.

I put about 1/3 pound in each vacuum pack, and froze all but what we would eat in a few days.

*I tried not to miss anything, but I'll try to answer any questions anyone has.*




Bear




Trimming fat from 15 pounds of Eye Round Roast:








14 pounds left after trimming:







All weighed, and proper amounts of TQ in small plates to match each piece:







All ready for 12 days of curing:







Juice left in all 4 bags, after curing, was 7 ounces:







Sliced for Salt-fry Test. Color shows cure reached to center:







Salt-fry Test in progress:







Test showed "Just Right":







Ready for overnight in fridge before smoking day:







All pieces cut in half, and ready for slicing real thin:







Closeup to show color:







Victims all lined up:







All sliced up:
9 pounds, 7 ounces of slices, and 11 ounces of ends.
Total-----10 pounds, 2 ounces from 14 pounds of raw trimmed Eye Rounds:







Closeup of slices:







All ready for eating & freezing:


----------



## jirod

I'll 2nd that. This stuff is amazing. Never was a huge fan of dried beef, but thought it was ok. Tried this as an easy first attempt at curing something. It is phenomenal. All my buddies are hooked. 

One buddy gave me a chunk of deer loin to try. Smoked and sitting in the fridge resting. Will slice tonight. Got a feeling it will be great. And have a feeling my fridge and smoker will be VERY full come deer season. 

Only down side is with beef prices all crazy, eye of round is $6-7 a pound.  But every now and then I just have to pony up and make some more. I'll eat it by the bag full.  Thanks to Bear for all his great step by step help.


----------



## ctonello

Hey bear I have some deer and moose roasts I plan to use this recipe on. I will be using cure #1 instead. How would you adjust the recipe for that. I know it is 1/4 tsp per pound but would you add extra regular salt also?


----------



## Bearcarver

CTonello said:


> Hey bear I have some deer and moose roasts I plan to use this recipe on. I will be using cure #1 instead. How would you adjust the recipe for that. I know it is 1/4 tsp per pound but would you add extra regular salt also?


Personally I wouldn't use Cure #1 for Dry curing, but some do.

I believe it would be 1 tsp for every 5 pounds, so 0.2 tsp per pound. Then you would add no less than 2 tsp, and no more than 3 tsp (1 TBS) of salt to the Cure #1.

Then you have to mix it real good before rubbing it on each piece. Then after rubbing the Cure #1 & Salt mixture on, add the Brown sugar in my recipe. Everything else stays the same.

Bear


----------



## turick

Oh John, that looks amazing!  Is Tender Quick the equivalent of Cure #2, or is it different that Cure #x in any way?  Also, what kind of slicer do you have and do you like it?  I really need to find a decent one that won't break the bank.


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Oh John, that looks amazing!  Is Tender Quick the equivalent of Cure #2, or is it different that Cure #x in any way?  Also, what kind of slicer do you have and do you like it?  I really need to find a decent one that won't break the bank.


Thanks Josh!!

Tender Quick is a curing mix made by Morton's Salt Company.

Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]  mix contains salt, the main preserving agent; sugar, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite, curing agents that also contribute to development of color and flavor; and propylene glycol to keep the mixture uniform.

It is not interchangeable with Cure #1 or Cure #2.

Tender Quick is used at a rate of 1 TBS per pound of solid meat, and 1/2 TBS per pound of ground meat.

I don't actually own a slicer. My Son has a Chef's Choice, and we share it from one end of the driveway to the other. I think it was around $400.

Bear


----------



## turick

Wow...  I might have to start hitting up some flea markets or start monitoring craigslist or something for a slicer.  Either that, or the three of us could start sharing, and you could just ship it to me whenever I need it?  ;)

This might sound like a dumb question, but why do you prefer TQ over traditional cure?  I guess since it has sodium nitrite and nitrate it sounds pretty close to #2... is there a flavor difference or anything like that?


----------



## Bearcarver

turick said:


> Wow...  I might have to start hitting up some flea markets or start monitoring craigslist or something for a slicer.  Either that, or the three of us could start sharing, and you could just ship it to me whenever I need it?  ;)
> 
> This might sound like a dumb question, but why do you prefer TQ over traditional cure?  I guess since it has sodium nitrite and nitrate it sounds pretty close to #2... is there a flavor difference or anything like that?


IMHO, I get better flavor with Dry curing with TQ than with brine curing, and I like the fact that Morton's makes Tender Quick with Propylene Glycol which keeps it uniform. If you tried to Dry cure with Cure #1, you would have to either try to spread 1 ounce of Cure #1 over 25 pounds, or mix the salt with the Cure #1 first. If you mix your own, you would have to use it all or mix it every time you use it, to avoid stratification.

If I was going to brine cure, I would probably use Cure #1, and use Pops' mixture, but as long as I Dry cure, I will use TQ.

Bear


----------



## ctonello

Bearcarver said:


> CTonello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bear I have some deer and moose roasts I plan to use this recipe on. I will be using cure #1 instead. How would you adjust the recipe for that. I know it is 1/4 tsp per pound but would you add extra regular salt also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I wouldn't use Cure #1 for Dry curing, but some do.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it would be 1 tsp for every 5 pounds, so 0.2 tsp per pound. Then you would add no less than 2 tsp, and no more than 3 tsp (1 TBS) to the Cure #1.
> 
> 
> Then you have to mix it real good before rubbing it on each piece. Then after rubbing the Cure #1 & Salt mixture on, add the Brown sugar in my recipe. Everything else stays the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info. If I am to use cure #1 for this do you think that pops brine would be a better way to go?


----------



## Bearcarver

CTonello said:


> Thanks for the info. If I am to use cure #1 for this do you think that pops brine would be a better way to go?


Yes, in fact give me a minute & I'll find you a Dried Beef Step by Step that Pops did.

Bear

On Edit:   Here ya go---Here's Pops' Dried Beef:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74622/s-o-s-smoked-dried-beef


----------



## ctonello

Thanks bear you really are a wealth of information.


----------



## Bearcarver

CTonello said:


> Thanks bear you really are a wealth of information.


Thank You!!

I hate to direct people from one of my threads, but Pops is a good guy & I know he won't steer you wrong, and I know if somebody wants to use TQ, he would send them to me. He & I work together like that.

Pops is a good man, for a youngster.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ctonello

I came across a method to make your own tender quick today using pink salt. Great for others that can't get a hold of tender quick. 
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?441-Basic-Dry-Cure-Morton-s-Tender-Quick-substitute


----------



## Bearcarver

jirod said:


> I'll 2nd that. This stuff is amazing. Never was a huge fan of dried beef, but thought it was ok. Tried this as an easy first attempt at curing something. It is phenomenal. All my buddies are hooked.
> 
> One buddy gave me a chunk of deer loin to try. Smoked and sitting in the fridge resting. Will slice tonight. Got a feeling it will be great. And have a feeling my fridge and smoker will be VERY full come deer season.
> 
> Only down side is with beef prices all crazy, eye of round is $6-7 a pound. But every now and then I just have to pony up and make some more. I'll eat it by the bag full. Thanks to Bear for all his great step by step help.


Thank You jrod!!!

Back to the Dried Beef !!!

I wasn't ignoring you jrod----Just got side-tracked.

I'm real glad you & your Buddies like this. You sound just like I did the first time I made this stuff!!!  Amazed!!

As for the prices of Eye Round----Check into Bottom Round, as you can see below Bottom Round is Great for Dried Beef too.

Just make sure you trim ALL the fat off. Fat isn't good in Dried Beef.

*Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef*

*Bear*


----------



## Bearcarver

In case anyone's interested, I just put this thread in my "Step by Step" Index.

This is the first new one since I made the Index, so I marked it " *New ", and put the date there in *Red*, so it's easy to see there's a new one there.

This is also my best Dried Beef Thread yet.

Thanks All, 

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

Bearcarver said:


> In case anyone's interested, I just put this thread in my "Step by Step" Index.
> 
> This is the first new one since I made the Index, so I marked it " *New ", and put the date there in *Red*, so it's easy to see there's a new one there.
> 
> This is also my best Dried Beef Thread yet.
> 
> Thanks All,
> 
> Bear


Why is this batch better?

Do anything different?

I am gonna have to pony up and buy some meat to make more dried beef.

By the way, all that dried beef looks AWESOME.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> Why is this batch better?
> 
> Do anything different?
> 
> I am gonna have to pony up and buy some meat to make more dried beef.
> 
> By the way, all that dried beef looks AWESOME.


Thanks Adam!!

Why is this one better?

I might have written this one up better than most, plus the following:

One reason is the sizes of the pieces were 2 3/4" thick or less, so I didn't slice them in half. That gave me nice uniform slices after smoking. I like that when making my Sammies.

Another reason is my heat stayed balanced nicely due to my bottom baffle plate, and I got 14 hours of perfect smoke on this batch, and ended up at my preferred 160* IT, with just the right amount of moistness.

And the flavor of TQ Dry Cured Smoked Dried Beef is just flat out Awesome!!!

Everything went so smoothly, so it should be a real good one to follow.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bear hit it out of the park again, he always does, such great pictures and step by step instructions, even I could do it.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Bear hit it out of the park again, he always does, such great pictures and step by step instructions, even I could do it.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

Dried Beef really is easy to do this way!!

Bear


----------



## themule69

That looks GREAT Bear! I have to give this a try.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## Bearcarver

themule69 said:


> That looks GREAT Bear! I have to give this a try.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thank You David!!!

It's easy & you'd love it !!

Bear


----------



## dan gostisha

I have made this stuff a couple times now with venison and I have to say it is amazing.  I just finished a batch up this week that I made with some goose breasts and I have to say they may have been better the venison.  They dried out really really nice and almost turned out like a prosciutto.  I used a touch too much TQ so they were a little salty, but it mellowed out fairly well after resting in the fridge for two days.

Sorry no Q-view,  I am going to start curing a couple more this afternoon I'll try to remember the q-view this time.

Thanks for the great recipe Bear!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Dan Gostisha said:


> I have made this stuff a couple times now with venison and I have to say it is amazing. I just finished a batch up this week that I made with some goose breasts and I have to say they may have been better the venison. They dried out really really nice and almost turned out like a prosciutto. I used a touch too much TQ so they were a little salty, but it mellowed out fairly well after resting in the fridge for two days.
> 
> Sorry no Q-view, I am going to start curing a couple more this afternoon I'll try to remember the q-view this time.
> 
> Thanks for the great recipe Bear!!


That's Great, Dan!!

I'm glad it's working out good for you!!

That Goose sounds Great too!!

Bear


----------



## brewski

All I can say is DANG!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Brewski said:


> All I can say is DANG!!!


Thank You Brewski !!

Tastes even better than it looks!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bear, I never got my samples ???   Must have gotten lost in the mail..   Feeling good form the surgery, fighting this stupid Gout for the past several days.  I am going to have to try your recipe makes me hungry every time I look at this thread

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Bear, I never got my samples ???   Must have gotten lost in the mail..   Feeling good form the surgery, fighting this stupid Gout for the past several days.  I am going to have to try your recipe makes me hungry every time I look at this thread
> 
> Gary


Sorry Gary---We got a new Pony Express rider up here on the mountain!! He probably lost it.

Glad to hear your Himnia surgery is getting better. Gotta shake that gout off !!

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

Just wow dude!

I'm thinking of giving this one a shot myself and have a couple of questions..

 Why the bumps in temp in 20 degree intervals? Why not one continuous temp? Time or some kind of build to keep from burning outside?

 What brand of slicer is that? Kitchen style or commercial?

  Thanks,

   Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> Just wow dude!
> 
> I'm thinking of giving this one a shot myself and have a couple of questions..
> 
> Why the bumps in temp in 20 degree intervals? Why not one continuous temp? Time or some kind of build to keep from burning outside?
> 
> What brand of slicer is that? Kitchen style or commercial?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Griz


I do the lower temps to give it time to absorb a lot of smoke.

Then I start moving it up to get the IT up closer to my eventual target of 160° IT.

Then I turn it up high enough to get it done in the same day I started it.

If I wanted to do the whole thing in one day, and get it to my same target IT of 160°, I would probably choose 180° smoker temp.

However it wouldn't get the Dried Beef dryness in it because it would be a shorter time in the smoker.

If you wanted it to be about as dry & smoky as mine, I would recommend at least two temps.

I would use 160° for at least 10 hours. Then go to 190° until the IT gets to 160°.

That slicer is a Chef's Choice International #645.

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

I warned you from the start I'd be bugging you.. LOL.. It is your own fault actually for having all those damn good looking recipes and smokes.

I've already lined up two prime rib roasts to smoke later and then going to try to do a brisket. Only did them on larger smokers with offset fireboxes. But first, the dried beef as it looks awesome.

 Thanks Bear. I really appreciate the info. I'm sticking with your original game plan/recipe as I don't wanna mess with it at all. Just wanted some understanding of the process as it applies all over I'm sure.

 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> I warned you from the start I'd be bugging you.. LOL.. It is your own fault actually for having all those damn good looking recipes and smokes.
> 
> I've already lined up two prime rib roasts to smoke later and then going to try to do a brisket. Only did them on larger smokers with offset fireboxes. But first, the dried beef as it looks awesome.
> 
> Thanks Bear. I really appreciate the info. I'm sticking with your original game plan/recipe as I don't wanna mess with it at all. Just wanted some understanding of the process as it applies all over I'm sure.
> 
> Griz


That's not bugging me---I'm always glad to help!!!

Ask Away!

That's what my Step by Steps are all about----Enjoy!

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

What kind of prices do you find them on sale for around you?

I got a rain check for Kroger's here by me for $3.99lb for the eye round roast. Gonna grab two of 'em at least. Only two of us and wife isn't the meat eater her husband is.

She keeps muttering "Have meat. Must smoke." when I show her something smoking related.. LOL..

Brisket Question..

 Do you remove the point on a larger packer brisket, try to angle it to fit or just get the right swize to start with? My MES is the 30" and not sure those full packer ones around 13 lbs will fit in it. Even at an angle. Was thinking of removing the point and putting it above the flat in the smoker and just pulling/covering it sooner. Things are big here in Houston..

 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> What kind of prices do you find them on sale for around you?
> 
> I got a rain check for Kroger's here by me for $3.99lb for the eye round roast. Gonna grab two of 'em at least. Only two of us and wife isn't the meat eater her husband is.
> 
> She keeps muttering "Have meat. Must smoke." when I show her something smoking related.. LOL..
> 
> Brisket Question..
> 
> Do you remove the point on a larger packer brisket, try to angle it to fit or just get the right swize to start with? My MES is the 30" and not sure those full packer ones around 13 lbs will fit in it. Even at an angle. Was thinking of removing the point and putting it above the flat in the smoker and just pulling/covering it sooner. Things are big here in Houston..
> 
> Griz


I used to get Eye Round for $2.99, but lately if I can find it for under $4.50 I'm lucky. That's why sometimes I get Bottom Round & trim the fat cap off.

My Son gave me some more Venison Backstrap too, so I got some more Venison Dried Beef to make.

As for Brisket, the only thing I usually do is small Brisket Flats. If we want a big old Brisket, my Son does them & shares with us.

For how to do a Big Brisket, I defer to "Gary S"------He's my Goto on that.

Check this out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174019/east-texas-style-brisket-ribs

Bear


----------



## stlcare

I use the same recipe for dried venison. Just finished 14 pounds this weekend. I think it is the best recipe for dried beef or venison just follow bears directions and you won't be disappointed. I smoked mine in cherry and pecan. Just my favorite but I don't think you could go wrong with whatever your flavor


----------



## ibdagriz

Like I will mention over and over I am sure, you guys are really awesome on trying to help a guy out.

No sooner that you post that, but Gary hits me up on a pm offering any assistance I could use on briskets.

I ran across them at Kroger here on sale for $3.99. Had to rain check 'em and wait a week nearly, but got two of them in the fridge now undergoing something I hope is curing and getting ready to be smoked on the 24th if all goes well.

 I get way too caught up in this at this stage to do pics worth a hoot as I remeber them after it's done. Here they are with the TQ on the plates before going in the bags.. Was still cleaning the one when I shot it.. LOL.. Like I said, too caught up right now..













Eye of Round.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 12, 2015


















Eye of Round 2.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 12, 2015






 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---We aim to please, Griz!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## brandon91

This looks great! Ever make chipped beef on toast with it, bet its great. Definitely going to try this some time.


----------



## Bearcarver

brandon91 said:


> This looks great! Ever make chipped beef on toast with it, bet its great. Definitely going to try this some time.


Thanks Brandon!!

If I could make enough of this stuff, I would use some for Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast, but since I don't make it very often, I keep it for my Sammies & Snacks, and use the store bought crap for Chipped Beef on Toast, because the flavor gets cooked out anyway. I'm very protective of my precious Smoked Dried Beef !!!

Bear


----------



## brandon91

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Brandon!!
> If I could make enough of this stuff, I would use some for Creamed Chipped Beef on Toast, but since I don't make it very often, I keep it for my Sammies & Snacks, and use the store bought crap for Chipped Beef on Toast, because the flavor gets cooked out anyway. I'm very protective of my precious Smoked Dried Beef !!!
> 
> 
> Bear



Never come between a man and his beef hah! I happen to have a deer leg in the freezer from this season, I think I might have to bust it out soon to try your recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver

brandon91 said:


> Never come between a man and his beef hah! I happen to have a deer leg in the freezer from this season, I think I might have to bust it out soon to try your recipe.


Venison Hind Quarter??????

For that you might want to check this one out:

*Smoked Venison Dried Beef  *  

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

Well, two weeks later and here we go..

 Followed Bear's tips and my temps were very close all the way. I replaced two front hubs and did the front brakes on my Mountaineer while this was going on. Beautiful day out.

 Just out of the fridge and cut to check for cure and taste test.













Eye of Round cured.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 26, 2015






Just out of the smoker after 15 hours. Internals to 158-160.













Out of Smoker.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 26, 2015






 End views.













Out of Smoker 2.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 26, 2015






Ready to be sliced after chilling overnight.













Chilled for slicing.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 26, 2015






Some slices and one end.













Some slices.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 26, 2015






Sliced up awaiting sealer to seal them up for freezer.













All sliced up.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 26, 2015






Started with 10.1 lbs of Eye and ended up with 7lbs 5.5 oz and 4 oz of liquid.













Liquid.jpg



__ ibdagriz
__ Jan 26, 2015






 It is AWESOME!!

  Thanks for all the help Bear..

 Griz


----------



## gary s

Nice job !!!   That looks great,

Gary


----------



## ibdagriz

Thanks Gary. It is killer stuff dude..

 I did a really small rib roast a little bit back and it came out good too. No pics as it was under siege immediately upon removal from the cooler.

I didn't freeze it after smoking before I sliced it. Just pulled it from the fridge and sliced it up as it was nice and firm.

 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

That Looks Awesome, Griz!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Your pics show you did Great----Cured all the way to center included.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You sliced yours a little thicker than I do-----Not hard to chew???

I'm betting you'll be making this often!!

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

I set the slicer on 4 and they are about like packaged cotto salami in thickness.

Was a bit concerned about going lower, but they just tear apart pretty easily by hand on this setting. It isn't tough at all and is pretty uniform even between the two different roasts

 May try thinner next time. Yes, there will be a next time.

 Wife really likes it too. She wasn't real taken with the fatties as she sees it as too much meat (crazy woman) to deal with.

She did like the breakfast version better than the "pizza" version of the two I made. Both were killer to me, especially the "pizza" one.

 Thanks for the encouragement.. I mentioned smoked meatloaf and she looked at me like I was nuts.. I may have to check out some recipes.. LOL..

  Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> I set the slicer on 4 and they are about like packaged cotto salami in thickness.
> 
> Was a bit concerned about going lower, but they just tear apart pretty easily by hand on this setting. It isn't tough at all and is pretty uniform even between the two different roasts
> 
> May try thinner next time. Yes, there will be a next time.
> 
> Wife really likes it too. She wasn't real taken with the fatties as she sees it as too much meat (crazy woman) to deal with.
> 
> She did like the breakfast version better than the "pizza" version of the two I made. Both were killer to me, especially the "pizza" one.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.. I mentioned smoked meatloaf and she looked at me like I was nuts.. I may have to check out some recipes.. LOL..
> 
> Griz


OK---Just checking-----I slice mine as thin as I can without it falling apart. Yours probably isn't much different.

LOL---That is except for the outside. I skim the outside (all around) of each piece with my slicer, with it set a little thicker. Then I give that to my Son. He says it's the best Jerky he ever had. The outside does have a stronger smoke flavor, which makes it Great Jerky!!!

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

I like the trimming it all around idea. I do like the taste/texture of the edge in each slice though also.

Maybe do half trimmed and half not trimmed and see what I think about them then..

 I think I'm going to pick up one of the amazn smokers you cats are always using as low temps don't work that well in that MES 30 for making smoke. Just need to read up on which one fits in there the best on the latest MES model.

 Griz


----------



## ibdagriz

It's funny reading in your posts about "Mrs. Bear" as I have a "Mrs. Griz" running around too..

 And speaking of. She does these egg things in a cupcake pan like mini omelettes where you prep and bake them and eat 'em later during the week.

 Combo of bacon, egg, cheese sort of things.

 She has discovered putting some of that cut up dried beef in them and making them for work.. She just emailed me and said she had no idea of why she did not buy me that smoker earlier.. LOL.

 I'm guessing that is a good thing..

 Griz


----------



## gary s

That's on my list as well,  List is getting pretty long

Gary


----------



## ibdagriz

The old saying of "You do and you're thru" comes to mind. LOL.

 It is awesome stuff dude. The wife ate it 4 days in a row for dinner. She doesn't eat anything 4 days in a row. Ever.

 Catch 'em on sale. Here that seems to be about  $3.99- 4.49. Regularly around $6.99.

 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> It's funny reading in your posts about "Mrs. Bear" as I have a "Mrs. Griz" running around too..
> 
> And speaking of. She does these egg things in a cupcake pan like mini omelettes where you prep and bake them and eat 'em later during the week.
> 
> Combo of bacon, egg, cheese sort of things.
> 
> She has discovered putting some of that cut up dried beef in them and making them for work.. She just emailed me and said she had no idea of why she did not buy me that smoker earlier.. LOL.
> 
> I'm guessing that is a good thing..
> 
> Griz





ibdagriz said:


> The old saying of "You do and you're thru" comes to mind. LOL.
> 
> It is awesome stuff dude. The wife ate it 4 days in a row for dinner. She doesn't eat anything 4 days in a row. Ever.
> 
> Catch 'em on sale. Here that seems to be about  $3.99- 4.49. Regularly around $6.99.
> 
> Griz


I'm glad you guys are liking this stuff !!

I'm glad she got you the smoker too!!

And don't let me miss your Step by Step on Mrs Griz' "Mini Omelettes". They sound awesome!!

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

Bear,

 Here's the link to her mini quiches with the dried beef she did yesterday.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/178561/mrs-griz-s-dried-beef-and-cheese-mini-quiches

 Griz


----------



## gary s

Nice indeed, looks great

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> Bear,
> 
> Here's the link to her mini quiches with the dried beef she did yesterday.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/178561/mrs-griz-s-dried-beef-and-cheese-mini-quiches
> 
> Griz


Forgot to come back here after following that link to those Awesome little quiches.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the link, Griz !!!

Bear


----------



## rodngun

Bearcarver said:


> I use the suggested amount, which is 1/2 ounce of TQ for every pound of meat.


I'm looking forward to trying this!! It looks Amazing!

Do you know the equivalent if I use teaspoons/Tablespoons? Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice thread Bear !  This dried beef is awesome !  Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver

RODNGUN said:


> I'm looking forward to trying this!! It looks Amazing!
> 
> Do you know the equivalent if I use teaspoons/Tablespoons? Thanks!


Thank You!

I would use 1 Heaping TBS per pound of whole meat.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice thread Bear ! This dried beef is awesome !


Thank You Justin!!

I'm glad you like it !!

Yours looks Great too!

Bear


----------



## sarnott

Bear,

That looks awesome and I plan to try this in the next few weeks. I've never had it and it sounds great.  After you prepare and freeze them, how long do they last in the freezer? 

Thanks Again and hope you are doing well.

Scott

Hampton, VA


----------



## Bearcarver

sarnott said:


> Bear,
> 
> That looks awesome and I plan to try this in the next few weeks. I've never had it and it sounds great.  After you prepare and freeze them, how long do they last in the freezer?
> 
> Thanks Again and hope you are doing well.
> 
> Scott
> 
> Hampton, VA


Thanks Scott !!

This stuff is Awesome---You'll love it.

I put mine in Vac-seal packs, and 2 years is not too long in freezer. Ends up just like it was when it went in.

I'm still kicking, just not as hard.

Bear


----------



## dukeburger

Figured I'd post my result pics in your step-by-steps, Bear, for anyone new checking these.

Turned out amazing. I'm hooked on dried beef sandwiches for my work lunches!













IMG-20150405-00619.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 5, 2015


















IMG-20150407-00623.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 7, 2015


















IMG-20150407-00624.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Apr 7, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Duke!!

Looks Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## rodngun

20150403_103551.jpg



__ rodngun
__ Apr 20, 2015





I used this recipe and instructons to make dried venison.












20150403_104316.jpg



__ rodngun
__ Apr 20, 2015





This was my fry test. I almost wanted to just fry it all up.












FB_IMG_1428107686351.jpg



__ rodngun
__ Apr 20, 2015





Cooling after coming out of the smoker. 












20150410_211820.jpg



__ rodngun
__ Apr 20, 2015





Sliced...
Tasted amazing! I have more curing now!


----------



## ibdagriz

That looks killer dude!! What cut of venison did you use or how did you cut it for making these?

 Griz


----------



## rodngun

Thanks for the compliment!

To be honest, I'm not sure what cut it was. I believe it was some type of roast. I couldn't even tell you if it was from the front or rear quarter, I think it may have been from the rear (it was a young fawn that got hit..wrong place and time for the deer, but right for me. At least it didn't go to waste.) I know that it was a piece that didn't have a lot of connective tissue running through it. It looked similar to the piece you had posted above, Griz. I used a sharp boning knife to slice it because I don't have a slicer (on the list to purchase).

Ann


----------



## ibdagriz

Ann,

 Thanks for the info. I feel for the fawn, but like you said, no waste.

Slicer is very helpful and get you a non-serrated blade as it will tear less on slicing stuff with less pieces in the end.

I bought a Chef's Choice model 609 and for a home model it is pretty decent so far.

 Griz


----------



## 08meanie

This stuff is great working on my second batch today.  Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

08Meanie said:


> This stuff is great working on my second batch today. Thanks


Thank You Meanie!!

Glad you like it !!

Anybody interested in making Dried Beef from Venison, check it out on my Step by Step Index:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## 08meanie

1031151659.jpg



__ 08meanie
__ Oct 31, 2015






Finished and I should have had made a double batch. Already half gone. Just waiting on my deer this year for dry venison


----------



## Bearcarver

08Meanie said:


> Finished and I should have had made a double batch. Already half gone. Just waiting on my deer this year for dry venison


Looks Great Meanie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You should add this pic to the Thread you did on 10-27.

Bear


----------



## grindnsmoke

Hey Bear,
Can you explain this comment you made in your recipe a little more.

"Rinsed all pieces, patted dry, and cooled down to 100˚."

I'm not sure why you rinsed and cooled down?
Sounds like something you would do with sausage after taking it out of the smoker. Maybe for the same reasons?
I've made a few batches of your bacon recipe, man no more buying bacon for me!
Thank You!


----------



## Bearcarver

Grindnsmoke said:


> Hey Bear,
> Can you explain this comment you made in your recipe a little more.
> 
> "Rinsed all pieces, patted dry, and cooled down to 100˚."
> 
> I'm not sure why you rinsed and cooled down?
> Sounds like something you would do with sausage after taking it out of the smoker. Maybe for the same reasons?
> I've made a few batches of your bacon recipe, man no more buying bacon for me!
> Thank You!


Sure----The only reason I rinsed it was because I put the seasonings on a little heavy, so I rinsed the excess off, so it won't fall off all over the place.

The cooling down to 100° is because I don't like putting things above 100° in my fridge.

If it's in the Winter, I just leave it outside for awhile, but this batch was in August, so I had to wait longer.

I'm glad you like that Bacon----You'll love this Dried Beef Too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## grindnsmoke

Oh my! 
That beef is awesome. Pulled it off the smoker and couldn't wait for for the resting time in the fridge, carved off a slice and it is so good!
Taking 2 bellies out of the fridge tomorrow for smoking this weekend. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Grindnsmoke said:


> Oh my!
> That beef is awesome. Pulled it off the smoker and couldn't wait for for the resting time in the fridge, carved off a slice and it is so good!
> Taking 2 bellies out of the fridge tomorrow for smoking this weekend.
> Thanks!!


That's Great !!

You're Really Hooked Now!!

Keep your Dried Beef Slices nice & thin.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dukeburger

I like to make up a plate of dried beef rolled smoked chedder slices for afternoon snacks.

Could even get fancier with it and roll up a cream cheese and herb/veggie mixture into it for some amazing appitizers


----------



## Bearcarver

DukeBurger said:


> I like to make up a plate of dried beef rolled smoked chedder slices for afternoon snacks.
> 
> Could even get fancier with it and roll up a cream cheese and herb/veggie mixture into it for some amazing appitizers


Yup---All kinds of tasty treats can be made with Dried Beef.
We always liked to mix Cream Cheese with Horse Radish. Then roll it inside a slice of Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

Bear,

 Working my way thru your smokes and recipes and got around to some dried beef being required again.

 Everything according to the plan and no issues until I get one of the rounds didn't appear to cure all the way to the middle. Not an overly thick one and plenty of salt used (an additional tbsp added for just in case) and left it for 14 days in the fridge turning them every day. This is the third batch and never a problem getting it all the way thru.

 It is about the size of a nickel in the middle..

 How'd that happening suddenly? I verified all the weights/salt/brown sugar, etc.. I even over salted a bit cause I'm nervous like that.

 Lots of liquid from each package too.

 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> Bear,
> 
> Working my way thru your smokes and recipes and got around to some dried beef being required again.
> 
> Everything according to the plan and no issues until I get one of the rounds didn't appear to cure all the way to the middle. Not an overly thick one and plenty of salt used (an additional tbsp added for just in case) and left it for 14 days in the fridge turning them every day. This is the third batch and never a problem getting it all the way thru.
> 
> It is about the size of a nickel in the middle..
> 
> How'd that happening suddenly? I verified all the weights/salt/brown sugar, etc.. I even over salted a bit cause I'm nervous like that.
> 
> Lots of liquid from each package too.
> 
> Griz


Just off the top of my head:

If it was under 3" Thick, and you used the proper amount of TQ, and you had it in cure for 14 days & flipping daily, the only thing I can think of would be your fridge being too cold.

I keep my Curing Fridge at 37°, and the lower the temp, the longer it takes to cure.

I keep a Maverick ET-73 meat probe in a GatorAde bottle 3/4 full of water to see what the inside of a hunk of meat would be.

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

The one I cut and tested was fine, but what do you do with the stuff that didn't get cured all the way thru after it's been smoked?

 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> The one I cut and tested was fine, but what do you do with the stuff that didn't get cured all the way thru after it's been smoked?
> 
> Griz


Hmmm---I always wondered about that too, but it never happened to me.

How long did you smoke it?

I guess if you smoked it to 140° IT in less than 4 hours, it doesn't matter. Then just finish it to about 160° IT.

If it took longer than that to get to 140°, I would think you could cut that center part out.

Years ago I got a Hind Quarter smoked by a Farmer who was doing them, and it wasn't near done when I got it.

I took a couple slices & fried it in a pan, and it was tough & very very salty. I ended up giving it to my BIL's dog, a little at a time.

Bear


----------



## ibdagriz

There was no way it got to 140 in 4 hours as I followed your method each time and it was always so close to my numbers it is scary.

 I'll make dried beef donuts out of the ones that didn't cure all the way thru.. LOL.. Wasn't that much of it, but losing any sucks.

 Griz


----------



## Bearcarver

ibdagriz said:


> There was no way it got to 140 in 4 hours as I followed your method each time and it was always so close to my numbers it is scary.
> 
> I'll make dried beef donuts out of the ones that didn't cure all the way thru.. LOL.. Wasn't that much of it, but losing any sucks.
> 
> Griz


Like I said, it never happened to me, so I don't have any notations on what to do if it does.

However if I did have an uncured center, I would change my smoking temps to get it to 140° in under 4 hours.

Then I would slow it down & take my time getting it to 160° before pulling it.

That would make it safe to eat, and still get plenty of extra smoke on it while going from 140° to 160° IT.

Since there isn't much of it, Donuts should be fine.

Bear


----------



## captainjosh

Bear, I know you aren't a fan of it, but, I have some buckboard bacon cure to use up and a backstrap in the fridge.  Will that cure theoretically work for dried beef?


----------



## Bearcarver

captainjosh said:


> Bear, I know you aren't a fan of it, but, I have some buckboard bacon cure to use up and a backstrap in the fridge. Will that cure theoretically work for dried beef?


Yes, That will work, but if You're talking about "Hi Mountain Cure & Seasoning", make sure you do a Salt-Fry Test after curing, but before smoking, because I only ever used that one time, and it was the only time I ever had to soak my BBB after curing to eliminate extra Salt Flavor.

Bear


----------



## slotown

Bear,

Wasn't too sure about this one so when a marked down roast came available I bought it to see how this might work.  Forgot to take a before picture but after 8 days in the cure and 8 hours in the smoker, this is what it looked like:













WIN_20170204_173053.JPG



__ slotown
__ Feb 5, 2017


















beef2.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 5, 2017


















beef3.jpg



__ slotown
__ Feb 5, 2017






I pulled the meat when the internal temp was 150 degrees.  Rested in the fridge for 24 hours, then sliced at about 1/16th of an inch.

This was really good stuff.  I sliced some smoked cheese and a plate of crackers for dinner tonight.  Very nice.

Next time I will look for that eye of round, but my guess is just about any cut will work well.


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> Bear,
> 
> Wasn't too sure about this one so when a marked down roast came available I bought it to see how this might work.  Forgot to take a before picture but after 8 days in the cure and 8 hours in the smoker, this is what it looked like:
> 
> I pulled the meat when the internal temp was 150 degrees.  Rested in the fridge for 24 hours, then sliced at about 1/16th of an inch.
> 
> This was really good stuff.  I sliced some smoked cheese and a plate of crackers for dinner tonight.  Very nice.
> 
> Next time I will look for that eye of round, but my guess is just about any cut will work well.


Looks Great, Slotown!!

Nice Job, and glad you like it !!

Yes---Any Beef roast will do, but the leaner the better, which is why I recommend Eye Round & Bottom Round. The Cuts that are the toughest work the best for Dried Beef, which I find to be a Good Thing!

Bear


----------



## slotown

Bear,

This is mt 2nd go at this.  The first was a hit.  In fact, my neighbors young boy who brings me eggs tasted a piece and loved it.  I normally barter greek yogurt for my fresh eggs. I was asked to swap to dried beef.  His mother could not get him to eat anything but pizza at school for lunch.  The dried beef flipped him to something way more nutritional.  One whole eye of round is earmarked for that young man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    He also came over during the prep days and helped with each step.  Hopefully I have just hatched a future smoker.  The good kind of smoker.













beef-1 3-25-17.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 25, 2017






I do have a question that I missed on my 1st go on this dried beef.  Why do you rinse the meat after the smoke?  Would that not be defeating the application of pepper, and garlic/onion salt?  I did not rinse on my last go of this, and really liked the pepper on the edges.


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> Bear,
> 
> This is mt 2nd go at this.  The first was a hit.  In fact, my neighbors young boy who brings me eggs tasted a piece and loved it.  I normally barter greek yogurt for my fresh eggs. I was asked to swap to dried beef.  His mother could not get him to eat anything but pizza at school for lunch.  The dried beef flipped him to something way more nutritional.  One whole eye of round is earmarked for that young man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also came over during the prep days and helped with each step.  Hopefully I have just hatched a future smoker.  The good kind of smoker.
> 
> I do have a question that I missed on my 1st go on this dried beef.  Why do you rinse the meat after the smoke?  Would that not be defeating the application of pepper, and garlic/onion salt?  I did not rinse on my last go of this, and really liked the pepper on the edges.


That Young Man sounds like Me at his age!!

I loved Dried Beef way before I owned a Smoker & could make my own.

As a Teenager, I used to take a Baggie full of Dried Beef or Venison Dried Beef in my pocket when I'd go hunting.

As for the rinsing after smoking, I don't always do that, but the stuff was falling off, I think because I put it on a bit too heavy. So to keep the loose stuff from falling all over the place I gave it a rinse, just to remove the stuff that was loose. Most of the seasoning on the surface & what had soaked in was still there after rinsing & patting dry. I didn't rub it off.

Bear


----------



## slotown

14 1/2 hours later, and 158 degrees internal.  Now off to chill for a couple of days.













beef-2 3-25-17.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 25, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> 14 1/2 hours later, and 158 degrees internal.  Now off to chill for a couple of days.









Bear


----------



## slotown

Bearcarver said:


> Bear


How's the corn?













beef-4 3-26-17.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 28, 2017


















beef-3 3-26-17.jpg



__ slotown
__ Mar 28, 2017






Even the end pieces are consumed


----------



## Bearcarver

Slotown said:


> How's the corn?
> 
> Even the end pieces are consumed


Looks like your pieces were a little too thick for only 8 days in cure.

The center of some of them didn't get cured.

Could have used another 3 days or so.

Other than that, it looks Great.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## natej

Bookmarked this thread, thankyou for such a thouroughly written up process, will deffo be attempting!


----------



## Bearcarver

natej said:


> Bookmarked this thread, thankyou for such a thouroughly written up process, will deffo be attempting!


That's Great, natej !!

If you run into any questions, just PM me, so I don't miss it.

Bear


----------



## philinnm

Hi Bear, long time no talk.... Hope all is well with you again!  Got a question... I'm a little over a mile high, in the dry dry desert.  My last 2 smokes I followed directions to a "T", and the last 5 degrees were a bear (pardon the pun) to achieve. My beef all came out too dry, even tho I pulled it at 158 (14 hours).  I guess I need to know what's the safest low temp to cure to, so I can get that nice moist stuff like in your pics. When I slice mine, within hours it shows a whitish dryness look on the surface and is kinda too chewy. I've been vac packing it hoping to keep what little moisture is left in there, and storing in the bottom of the fridge till ready to slice. If I slice it today, tomorrow it's not nearly as tasty. I think I need to pull at a lower temp and maybe less time in the smoker? Any ideas?
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Bearcarver

philinnm said:


> Hi Bear, long time no talk.... Hope all is well with you again!  Got a question... I'm a little over a mile high, in the dry dry desert.  My last 2 smokes I followed directions to a "T", and the last 5 degrees were a bear (pardon the pun) to achieve. My beef all came out too dry, even tho I pulled it at 158 (14 hours).  I guess I need to know what's the safest low temp to cure to, so I can get that nice moist stuff like in your pics. When I slice mine, within hours it shows a whitish dryness look on the surface and is kinda too chewy. I've been vac packing it hoping to keep what little moisture is left in there, and storing in the bottom of the fridge till ready to slice. If I slice it today, tomorrow it's not nearly as tasty. I think I need to pull at a lower temp and maybe less time in the smoker? Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> Phil




Well as far as being safe---145° is plenty done, but that wouldn't be Dried Beef.
I don't think it's too long, because commercial outfits cook it for 30 hours or more.
14 hours is a long time at a higher temp though.

Maybe try this:
140° for 4 hours.
Then go right to 190° or even 200°.
Pull at 155° to 160° IT.

Bear


----------



## philinnm

Thanks. will try. It just got too dry. I'm like you, I like it a little moist to make sammies and stuff from. Think I'll take the over dried stuff and make some dried beef cheeseballs to give as presents.  Should disappear come superbowl.... I think a lot of it is we're in severe drought, no moisture now for over 100 days, and humidity is teens and thereabouts. I could just hang it out in the sun and it'd be jerky in a matter of hours!
Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver

philinnm said:


> Thanks. will try. It just got too dry. I'm like you, I like it a little moist to make sammies and stuff from. Think I'll take the over dried stuff and make some dried beef cheeseballs to give as presents.  Should disappear come superbowl.... I think a lot of it is we're in severe drought, no moisture now for over 100 days, and humidity is teens and thereabouts. I could just hang it out in the sun and it'd be jerky in a matter of hours!
> Thanks again!




These are loved by many:
*Dried Beef Roll-ups*


Bear


----------



## Ed Crain

Bear you have me slobbering but my question would be the Yoder starts at 180 as the guys I work with always tells me I have the wrong smoker so I’m curious as how to proceed with the dried beef might use the bge to get to 140 starting temp


----------



## Bearcarver

Ed Crain said:


> Bear you have me slobbering but my question would be the Yoder starts at 180 as the guys I work with always tells me I have the wrong smoker so I’m curious as how to proceed with the dried beef might use the bge to get to 140 starting temp




Hi Ed,
The time spent at 140° is actually to give it time to absorb a few hours of smoke without getting done too soon.
If you can get 140°, give it a few hours at that temp, before going up gradually until the IT hits about 155°--160°.

If 180° is your bottom temp, just start it at 180° and keep it there until the IT gets to about 160°. It will be a little quicker, but should still have some time to catch good smoke, especially if you get your pellicle by putting the pieces in front of a fan for an hour or two, so you can start the smoke as soon as you start the smoker & put the meat in, instead of putting it in without smoke first to get the pellicle.

Hope that helps---If not, ask me more.

Bear


----------



## philinnm

bearcarver said:


> These are loved by many:
> *Dried Beef Roll-ups*
> 
> 
> Bear



Yum!


----------



## Ed Crain

So what do think about cold smoking it for awhile first. Then going to 180


----------



## Bearcarver

Ed Crain said:


> So what do think about cold smoking it for awhile first. Then going to 180




Sure---As long as it's cured, that's another way of getting more time in smoke before you finish it in the end.
As long as it's cured & you got a pellicle on it, you can do what you want, but usually 10 hours is plenty of smoke, and you don't want to overdo it & make it too Dry.

Bear


----------



## Ed Crain

Thanks Bear you’re a wealth of knowledge much appreciated


----------



## Bennenrkc

Smoked the dried beef all day following Pop's brine recipe but your smoking times and temps.  It is still really moist after 12 hours of smoke and hitting an internal temp of 165.  I have put it back on at 160 and will run it for awhile but I am not sure what else to do any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pc farmer

Bennenrkc said:


> Smoked the dried beef all day following Pop's brine recipe but your smoking times and temps.  It is still really moist after 12 hours of smoke and hitting an internal temp of 165.  I have put it back on at 160 and will run it for awhile but I am not sure what else to do any help would be appreciated.




I use Bears curing but dry alot longer.  It takes me 30 hours to make mine.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bennenrkc said:


> Smoked the dried beef all day following Pop's brine recipe but your smoking times and temps.  It is still really moist after 12 hours of smoke and hitting an internal temp of 165.  I have put it back on at 160 and will run it for awhile but I am not sure what else to do any help would be appreciated.




It depends on how Dry you want it.
The commercial outfits make theirs much drier, but they have to pass special rules, and some of their packaging doesn't even require refrigeration.
I like mine more moist because I use 90% of it for regular cold Dried Beef & Cheese Sammies, and if it's too dry it will suck the moisture right out of the bread, making the bread seem like it is stale.

If you want it more dry, you can just keep it in the smoker for 20, 30, or even 60 hours longer @ 150° or 160°, but I wouldn't go above 160° with the smoker temp.

Hope that helps,
Bear


----------



## Phil Chart

bearcarver said:


> *Dried Beef Step by Step*  (Great Stuff)
> 
> *I decided to write this one up the best I can, because this stuff is Awesome, and I'd like as many of you as possible to get to taste this stuff!!!*
> *It's really very easy to make:*
> 
> 
> 
> When I was carrying a lunch box, I used to always have two Sammies in there.
> If Mrs Bear put two Ham & Cheese in there, after 3 days, I'd get tired of it.
> If it was Roast Beef, same thing after 3 or 4 days.
> Lebanon & Cheese, maybe only two days & I was tired of it.
> But Dried Beef was different, I could eat that for months, but it was always too expensive!!!
> 
> Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip (or Mayo) on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammy. That's what I carried on Construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, Cabinetmaking jobs, and Deck jobs (also when fishing or hunting).
> Just about every deer I ever shot had at least one hind quarter turned into "Dried Venison" by one of our local butcher shops in SE Pennsylvania.
> 
> Now I can make my own. I made my first batch 4 years ago, and they just keep getting better and better!
> 
> If I don't have any Venison, I just get some lean beef. Eye Round works the best for me---Nice shape, and very little trimming needed.
> 
> I'll try to make this as easy as I can, so anybody can do what I just learned how to do 4 years ago.
> 
> *Day #1 (Prepping & starting the cure):*
> First I found some Beef Eye Round.
> I got 4 roasts, equalling a total of 15 pounds, and after trimming all the fat off, I still had exactly 14 pounds of nice lean red Beef.
> 
> Then I weighed each piece, and put them each on their own plate, and marked the plates they were on with those weights.
> Then I calculated the proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece, and put that on separate smaller plates.
> I use the suggested amount, which is 1/2 ounce of TQ for every pound of meat.
> Rub the proper amount of TQ on each piece, along with about 1 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound.
> Then put each piece in a Zip-lock bag, along with any cure that fell off before it went into the bag.
> That cure was measured for each piece, so it must stay with the piece it was designated for.
> 
> Then the bags go into the fridge at temperatures between 35˚ and 40˚ (I keep mine at 37˚-38˚).
> To calculate how long to cure in fridge, I use the following method:
> One day for every 1/2" of thickness of the thickest piece.
> Then add 2 days for the absolute minimum number of days.
> I then add 2 or 3 days to that for more safety, and to pick a day I like to smoke.
> You can add another couple days if you can't smoke on one of those days.
> 
> My largest piece was 2 3/4" thick, so that gives me 6 days, plus 2 days for an absolute minimum of 8 days. Then I normally add 2 more days for more safety, but this time I added 4 more days (12 total days), so I could smoke it on a day I had nothing else to do.
> *Note: I Never cure for less than 7 days.*
> 
> *Day #13 (Remove from cure, and Prep for Smoking):*
> So after 12 days curing, I rinsed all 4 pieces off.
> I usually soak my cured meats for a half hour or an hour, but since I never get any salt flavor, I decided not to this time.
> I cut the biggest piece in half, and took a slice from the middle for my testing.
> The center was dark reddish pink, so it was obvious that the cure got all the way in, and there was only a very slight salt flavor---Perfect!
> 
> I dried the pieces off, and managed to get them all laid out on one smoker shelf, after sprinkling some Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on both sides.
> Then back into my meat fridge to await the next day's smoking.
> 
> *Day #14 (Smoking Time):*
> 6:00AM------------Preheat Smoker to 140˚.
> 6:30AM------------Put meat on 2nd position in MES. Sterilize Probes, and insert. Fill AMNS with Hickory Dust & light one end.
> 7:00AM------------Put AMNS on bars to left of Chip Drawer.
> 8:00AM------------Meat at 77˚ IT.
> 9:00AM------------Meat at 98˚ IT.
> 10:00AM----------Meat 108˚.
> 11:00AM----------Meat 114˚.
> 12:00Noon-------Meat 116˚. Bump Heat up to 160˚.
> 1:00PM-----------Meat 120˚.
> 2:00PM-----------Meat 124˚. Only 2" of Dust left to burn. I added about 1 1/4 rows of Hickory pellets next to burning Dust to ignite it.
> 2:00PM-----------Also Bump Heat up to 180˚.
> 3:00PM-----------Meat 132˚.
> 4:00PM-----------Meat 135˚.
> 5:00PM-----------Meat 137˚. Bump Heat to 200˚.
> 6:00PM-----------Meat 142˚.
> 7:00PM-----------Meat 147˚.
> 8:00PM-----------Meat 152˚.
> 9:00PM-----------Meat 157˚. AMNS ran out of fuel.
> 10:00PM---------Meat Temps from 158˚ to 162˚. Pulled all out of smoker.
> 
> Rinsed all pieces, patted dry, and cooled down to 100˚.
> Then put in a bowl, and put in meat fridge for a couple days.
> 
> *Day #16 (Slicing & Freezing):*
> Two days later, I moved the pieces to the freezer for 4 hours, and then sliced it all up.
> I sliced the ends a little thicker for my Son.
> He says the end slices are better tasting than any Jerky he ever had.
> Then I sliced the rest as thin as I could, while still keeping it in full slices.
> 
> I ended up with 10 pounds, 2 ounces of the Best Dried Beef I ever tasted.
> 
> I put about 1/3 pound in each vacuum pack, and froze all but what we would eat in a few days.
> 
> *I tried not to miss anything, but I'll try to answer any questions anyone has.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming fat from 15 pounds of Eye Round Roast:
> View attachment 339926
> 
> 
> 
> 14 pounds left after trimming:
> View attachment 339927
> 
> 
> 
> All weighed, and proper amounts of TQ in small plates to match each piece:
> View attachment 339928
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for 12 days of curing:
> View attachment 339929
> 
> 
> 
> Juice left in all 4 bags, after curing, was 7 ounces:
> View attachment 339930
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced for Salt-fry Test. Color shows cure reached to center:
> View attachment 339931
> 
> 
> 
> Salt-fry Test in progress:
> View attachment 339932
> 
> 
> 
> Test showed "Just Right":
> View attachment 339933
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for overnight in fridge before smoking day:
> View attachment 339934
> 
> 
> 
> All pieces cut in half, and ready for slicing real thin:
> View attachment 339935
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup to show color:
> View attachment 339936
> 
> 
> 
> Victims all lined up:
> View attachment 339937
> 
> 
> 
> All sliced up:
> 9 pounds, 7 ounces of slices, and 11 ounces of ends.
> Total-----10 pounds, 2 ounces from 14 pounds of raw trimmed Eye Rounds:
> View attachment 339938
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of slices:
> View attachment 339939
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for eating & freezing:
> View attachment 339940


This is a easy recipe to make and I agree best ever dried beef


----------



## Bearcarver

Phil Chart said:


> This is a easy recipe to make and I agree best ever dried beef




Thank You Phil !!
Glad you like it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JZ_Focus

So I finally got around to making some dried beef.  I followed the process in this thread to the T.  All I can say is, where has this been all my life?!!!  My wife who is very picky about smoked meats and such even likes this.  I can honestly say I will be making a lot more of this in the future for myself and friends & family.  Thanks for a great step by step bear, you never let us down.


----------



## Bearcarver

JZ_Focus said:


> So I finally got around to making some dried beef.  I followed the process in this thread to the T.  All I can say is, where has this been all my life?!!!  My wife who is very picky about smoked meats and such even likes this.  I can honestly say I will be making a lot more of this in the future for myself and friends & family.  Thanks for a great step by step bear, you never let us down.




Thank You JZ !!
I'm always glad to hear when my Step by Steps are working good for any of you guys!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H

Quick question Bear,
I'm gearing up to make some of this dried beef. But, I didn't find any eye of round. Or bottom round that I liked the looks of. I did buy two pieces of London Broil that looks very nice. Will that work for dried beef? I'm guessing it should. But wanted to run it by you first.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> Quick question Bear,
> I'm gearing up to make some of this dried beef. But, I didn't find any eye of round. Or bottom round that I liked the looks of. I did buy two pieces of London Broil that looks very nice. Will that work for dried beef? I'm guessing it should. But wanted to run it by you first.




Yes that will work Great, but the slices will be more narrow due to the size of the Top Round (London Broil), but that's not a big deal.
Try to trim all the exterior fat off of it first, because this is one of the ways fat is not a good thing on.

Take as long as you want to put smoke on, before bringing it to about 160°, and then stop.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

bearcarver said:


> Yes that will work Great, but the slices will be more narrow due to the size of the Top Round (London Broil), but that's not a big deal.
> Try to trim all the exterior fat off of it first, because this is one of the ways fat is not a good thing on.
> 
> Take as long as you want to put smoke on, before bringing it to about 160°, and then stop.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear. There was very little fat to trim. One piece is 2.8 pounds. The other 2.0 pounds. I did some more researching. And found that London broil is a part of eye of round. Or in that neighborhood. So I followed your instructions about 2 hours ago. Trimmed, weighed. Thanks to TX smoker's gift with the scale. And bagged. I'm already seeing fluids build up in the zip lock bags. Can't wait to try some. This will be a looooong wait!


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> Thanks Bear. There was very little fat to trim. One piece is 2.8 pounds. The other 2.0 pounds. I did some more researching. And found that London broil is a part of eye of round. Or in that neighborhood. So I followed your instructions about 2 hours ago. Trimmed, weighed. Thanks to TX smoker's gift with the scale. And bagged. I'm already seeing fluids build up in the zip lock bags. Can't wait to try some. This will be a looooong wait!




Stay on those directions, and you'll love it.

After your first batch you can make adjustments if you want:
Smoking Longer before you get to 160° gives it more smoke.
Taking it to a higher Internal Temp can Dry it out more.
Removing it below 160 can make it more moist.

London Broil:
Actually I believe "London Broil" is a method of cooking one of the Rounds (Top, Eye, or Bottom), but stores usually call Top Round "London Broil". My guess is because it sounds better & sells better than "Top Round".

Bear


----------



## Steve H

I'm going for a more dried version. Because I'll be using it for both sammies and chipped beef.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> I'm going for a more dried version. Because I'll be using it for both sammies and chipped beef.




That's fine!!
I always keep mine on the "slightly moist" side, because I use most of it in Sammies with Fresh white Italian bread, and the commercial Dried Beef is so Dry that when you put it in a Sammy, it sucks the moisture right out of the bread making the bread the texture of Stale Bread. That was really a problem in the old days, when I was still working & carrying my lunch, because by the time lunch came around the bread in my Sammies was Dry as a Bone.

Just yell if you run into any Questions.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

I forgot to post these the the day. Here are the pieces of meat weighed out and getting ready to get the TQ and brown sugar massage. And then into the bags. Bear, should I drain off the fluid as it builds up? I'm guessing that I shouldn't but wanted to be sure.


----------



## chopsaw

Nope , leave the liquid . That's gonna be some good beef .


----------



## Steve H

chopsaw said:


> Nope , leave the liquid . That's gonna be some good beef .



Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> Thanks!




Like Chopsaw said---Leave the juices alone.
Those juices are doing the transporting of the cure into the center of the meat.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Did this batch awhile ago . Came out great . Good recipe for sure .


----------



## Steve H

Tomorrow is day 14. Taking them out for a quick rinse and let sit in the fridge till Saturday.  Then after there done, they'll hang in the fridge until I get back from Ohio next Friday.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> Tomorrow is day 14. Taking them out for a quick rinse and let sit in the fridge till Saturday.  Then after there done, they'll hang in the fridge until I get back from Ohio next Friday.



Sounds Good, but you might want to put them in a ZipLock Bag after smoking, because a Week in the kitchen fridge could produce a lot of Beautiful Smoke smells that most Women are opposed to.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

bearcarver said:


> Sounds Good, but you might want to put them in a ZipLock Bag after smoking, because a Week in the kitchen fridge could produce a lot of Beautiful Smoke smells that most Women are opposed to.
> 
> Bear



I didn't think about that. Good call, the wife would not be pleased to say the least! I was going to let them hang to dry more. I will probably go longer with higher heat then. Then chill/bag/freeze.


----------



## gary s

Amen on the Smoke smells

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> I didn't think about that. Good call, the wife would not be pleased to say the least! I was going to let them hang to dry more. *I will probably go longer with higher heat then.* Then chill/bag/freeze.




If you want it to get more Dry, just do it longer, but I wouldn't take the heat above 160°.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

bearcarver said:


> If you want it to get more Dry, just do it longer, but I wouldn't take the heat above 160°.
> 
> Bear




I make mine alot drier.  12 hours in the smoker then into the oven.  Max temp is 130, takes about 30 hours total.


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> I make mine alot drier.  12 hours in the smoker then into the oven.  Max temp is 130, takes about 30 hours total.




Yup---If he just wants it Drier, Anywhere around there, 130° to 160°, but no higher than 160°.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

Ok, no higher then 160 IT. Last night I took the meat out. And rinsed it off. Then cut one in half a sliced a piece for the taste test. It was a good thing I wasn't hungry or I would have cooked more. The flavor was incredible!
I screwed up last night and set my alarm. I didn't have work today. It is pretty rare I get a whole weekend off. So, I got the meat going at 4am. It has been in the smoker with apple pellets for almost 1.5 hours now. At two hours I'm pulling the smoke. I don't want it too smoky for what I'm going to use most of it for.
The meat looks like it got the cure all the way through. This should be awesome when done.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> Ok, no higher then 160 IT. Last night I took the meat out. And rinsed it off. Then cut one in half a sliced a piece for the taste test. It was a good thing I wasn't hungry or I would have cooked more. The flavor was incredible!
> I screwed up last night and set my alarm. I didn't have work today. It is pretty rare I get a whole weekend off. So, I got the meat going at 4am. It has been in the smoker with apple pellets for almost 1.5 hours now. At two hours I'm pulling the smoke. I don't want it too smoky for what I'm going to use most of it for.
> The meat looks like it got the cure all the way through. This should be awesome when done.



That shot of the inside is exactly what it's supposed to look like!!!
Beautiful!!
I wouldn't worry about it getting too smoky, as long as you keep it a light to medium smoke density, and avoid smoke that you can't see through. The pieces are thick enough that a little smoky on the outside will make up for very little on the inside. If you're worried about it, you can always trim off the outside. It makes the best Jerky you ever had. Sometimes I trim the outside of my Dried Beef & give it to Bear Jr. He goes nuts over it !!
You won't believe how good this stuff is!!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H

bearcarver said:


> That shot of the inside is exactly what it's supposed to look like!!!
> Beautiful!!
> I wouldn't worry about it getting too smoky, as long as you keep it a light to medium smoke density, and avoid smoke that you can't see through. The pieces are thick enough that a little smoky on the outside will make up for very little on the inside. If you're worried about it, you can always trim off the outside. It makes the best Jerky you ever had. Sometimes I trim the outside of my Dried Beef & give it to Bear Jr. He goes nuts over it !!
> You won't believe how good this stuff is!!!
> 
> Bear



Ok, I'll put the tray back in for a bit longer. I'm 5 hours in, IT at 153. I think it is looking good. I took a quick peak.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> Ok, I'll put the tray back in for a bit longer. I'm 5 hours in, IT at 153. I think it is looking good. I took a quick peak.



Yup---Keep it going.
Mark my words---"You won't believe how good this stuff is!!" When sliced nice & Thin.
The Bear would never steer you wrong. :D

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Don't be in a hurry , let it ride for awhile . Keep it under 160 and add some smoke . You have enough meat , you could always pull some , add smoke and go longer on a hunk .


----------



## Steve H

Just short of 12 hours later I pulled the beef from the smoker. After bringing it up slowly for drying for 3 hours. I let it go for 9 hours at 155 to 160 degrees. Total smoke time was 3.5 hours using apple pellets in my 5x7 A-MAZE-N tray. Then I brought them back to the kitchen. I then gave them a rinse and let them cool to 100 degrees. Then I had a piece. And, all I can say is WOW!!!!! This is the best dried beef I've ever had. I will be having a big dish of creamed beef next weekend. Thank you very much Bear for posting your recipe. It rocks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Steve!!:)
Now wrap it & fridge it for a day or two, or more.
Then freezer for about 3 to 4 hours before slicing it, if you're using a meat slicer.
Slice as thin as you can.

Enjoy!!
Bear


----------



## Steve H

bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Steve!!:)
> Now wrap it & fridge it for a day or two, or more.
> Then freezer for about 3 to 4 hours before slicing it, if you're using a meat slicer.
> Slice as thin as you can.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> Bear



Thanks! I vac sealed it and put it in the fridge until I get back next Friday. Then I'll freeze for a few hours. And slice it thin with my meat slicer.


----------



## philinnm

If you wash it after smoking, doesn't that remove all the smoke flavor from the meat?


----------



## Steve H

philinnm said:


> If you wash it after smoking, doesn't that remove all the smoke flavor from the meat?



No, just any remaining salt/residue. The smoked penetrated well.


----------



## Bearcarver

philinnm said:


> If you wash it after smoking, doesn't that remove all the smoke flavor from the meat?



I wash mine off real good after smoking, because I coat my Dried Beef with CBP, Garlic Powder & Onion Powder before forming the Pellicle.  Then after smoking there's still a lot of loose seasonings on the surface, so I wash that off, to keep it from getting all over my Kitchen while I'm slicing & packing it. So the only thing that's getting washed off is the loose stuff on the surface.

Bear


----------



## philinnm

Thanks. so if I don't put any seasoning on before smoking and rinse after cure and before smoking as your procedure says, I shouldn't be rinsing after smoking, right?


----------



## Bearcarver

philinnm said:


> Thanks. so if I don't put any seasoning on before smoking and rinse after cure and before smoking as your procedure says, I shouldn't be rinsing after smoking, right?



You can if you want, but there's no reason to rinse it then.

Bear


----------



## philinnm

Thanks. BTW, I still use the original "recipe" you posted. Humidity is so dry here, they were up to temp and done in 8 hours.


----------



## Steve H

Finally back home after a week in Ohio. Great place Miamisburg. I ate waay too much food there! But, I had a craving. A big one.  After I got unpacked and into my junk shorts and shirt I made a beeline to the fridge. And got me some horseradish cheese and some of that dried beef I made. The flavor was great together. The beef is perfect with moisture. Today I'll slice half of it very thing for creamed beef. The other half a bit thicker for sammies.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> Finally back home after a week in Ohio. Great place Miamisburg. I ate waay too much food there! But, I had a craving. A big one.  After I got unpacked and into my junk shorts and shirt I made a beeline to the fridge. And got me some horseradish cheese and some of that dried beef I made. The flavor was great together. The beef is perfect with moisture. Today I'll slice half of it very thing for creamed beef. The other half a bit thicker for sammies.




Sounds & Looks Great Steve!!
I knew you'd like it!!
However I would slice it all thin. Better to put a few thin slices in your Sammies than a smaller number of thicker slices.
I tried thicker, and the Thinner slices melt in your mouth.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

bearcarver said:


> Sounds & Looks Great Steve!!
> I knew you'd like it!!
> However I would slice it all thin. Better to put a few thin slices in your Sammies than a smaller number of thicker slices.
> I tried thicker, and the Thinner slices melt in your mouth.
> 
> Bear



I just cut that with a knife for a snack. I just got done slicing the rest up on my slicer. 3/4's of it thin for sandwhiches. The rest super thin for creamed beef. The thicker pieces on the right I cut by hand from a couple of ends. They were put to use right away!


----------



## Bearcarver

Great!
You only have one problem left----
It won't last long at all.
Might as well start curing more now.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

And for breakfast......
It was real good. Though next time I'll need to adjust for the higher moisture in the dried beef.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> And for breakfast......
> It was real good. Though next time I'll need to adjust for the higher moisture in the dried beef.




Yeah, If I was worried about "Creamed Chip Beef on Toast", I would pull enough out for my Sammies before it gets too Dry, and leave enough in for the "CCB on Toast", for an extra 10 hours at about 150°-160° to dry it out more.

I don't worry about it, because almost all of my Dried Beef goes to my Cold Sammies, and I don't want my Dried Beef to suck all the moisture out of my bread.
Although since I no longer work, that's not much of a problem. I used to keep my Sammies in my Lunch Box for 5 hours while working, and by Lunch time the Bread was bone dry stale tasting.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

I'm happy now that I sliced most of it for sammies. Which will be in my lunch box tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> I'm happy now that I sliced most of it for sammies. Which will be in my lunch box tomorrow.




You might have already read somewhere about my all time favorite "Simple" Sammy, but here it is again:
2 slices of Fresh White or Italian Bread.
Coat both with Miracle Whip (Mayo if you like it bland).
Add a bunch of slices of Dried Beef.
Then add a slice or 2 of American Cheese.

That's it---So simple, but for 50 years I had 2 Sammies like that every working day for a couple months, beginning with when I got my Venison Dried Beef back from my annual Deer.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

bearcarver said:


> You might have already read somewhere about my all time favorite "Simple" Sammy, but here it is again:
> 2 slices of Fresh White or Italian Bread.
> Coat both with Miracle Whip (Mayo if you like it bland).
> Add a bunch of slices of Dried Beef.
> Then add a slice or 2 of American Cheese.
> 
> That's it---So simple, but for 50 years I had 2 Sammies like that every working day for a couple months, beginning with when I got my Venison Dried Beef back from my annual Deer.
> 
> Bear



Yup! Had that yesterday. But without the american cheese. Never thought of adding that to the Velveeta before. I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

Steve H said:


> Yup! Had that yesterday. But without the american cheese. Never thought of adding that to the Velveeta before. I will try that. Thanks!



Yup---Just American, not Velveeta.
I love Velveeta, but it seems to overpower the Dried Beef flavor, and American Cheese doesn't do that to it.
Try one with just American & Dried Beef, and let me know what you think.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

bearcarver said:


> Yup---Just American, not Velveeta.
> I love Velveeta, but it seems to overpower the Dried Beef flavor, and American Cheese doesn't do that to it.
> Try one with just American & Dried Beef, and let me know what you think.
> 
> Bear



Ah, I misunderstood you. I will try that.


----------



## nanuk

It's 1:12am
two pieces of Bear's dry beef is off, and one is ate!

WOW!   I like this stuff!

mine is salty.  I did a salt test fry, and it wasn't that salty, but after a smoke, it was more salty that I expected.

I have two more pieces in the smoker, and once they are done, I'm off to bed!

THANKS Bearcarver!

I WILL be making a LOT of this stuff!


----------



## Bearcarver

nanuk said:


> It's 1:12am
> two pieces of Bear's dry beef is off, and one is ate!
> 
> WOW!   I like this stuff!
> 
> mine is salty.  I did a salt test fry, and it wasn't that salty, but after a smoke, it was more salty that I expected.
> 
> I have two more pieces in the smoker, and once they are done, I'm off to bed!
> 
> THANKS Bearcarver!
> 
> I WILL be making a LOT of this stuff!




That's Great Nanuk!!
I've heard about some being a bit too salty, but most of the time it seems that mellowed out after a couple days in the Fridge. The only time any of mine were salty, it was just on the surface, and rinsed off before smoking.

Thanks for the report,
Bear


----------



## nanuk

This stuff was curing for an extra 5 days over your minimum....  I wonder if that made a difference?
The fry test was OK, but I could taste the saltiness a bit.

the next pieces I have curing, I'll do a salt test, and if I sense it like the first batch, I'll soak for an hour...  then smoke it.

This stuff is GOOD!
I highly recommend everyone try it!

Thank you so much for your contribution!  Delicious!


----------



## Ishi

nanuk said:


> It's 1:12am
> two pieces of Bear's dry beef is off, and one is ate!
> 
> WOW!   I like this stuff!
> 
> mine is salty.  I did a salt test fry, and it wasn't that salty, but after a smoke, it was more salty that I expected.
> 
> I have two more pieces in the smoker, and once they are done, I'm off to bed!
> 
> THANKS Bearcarver!
> 
> I WILL be making a LOT of this stuff!


Mine will be ready this weekend. I can’t wait. I’ll post the results


----------



## Bearcarver

nanuk said:


> This stuff was curing for an extra 5 days over your minimum....  I wonder if that made a difference?
> The fry test was OK, but I could taste the saltiness a bit.
> 
> the next pieces I have curing, I'll do a salt test, and if I sense it like the first batch, I'll soak for an hour...  then smoke it.
> 
> This stuff is GOOD!
> I highly recommend everyone try it!
> 
> Thank you so much for your contribution!  Delicious!



Thank You Nanuk,
Many will tell you that you can't cure too long. Some will even tell you that too short a curing time will make it salty.
That may be true with a Wet Equilibrium Brine Cure, but when you do a Dry Cure, too long can make it extra salty.
Although only 5 days over my minimum shouldn't be the cause.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Ishi said:


> Mine will be ready this weekend. I can’t wait. I’ll post the results




That's Great !!
Give me a Yell, to make sure I don't miss that Thread!!!

Bear


----------



## nanuk

Bearcarver, I will be paying closer attention to the salt taste on the next pieces.
I can tolerate salt, but SWMBO is sensitive to salt.

a wash and soak won't hurt the flavour, so perhaps I'll let one piece soak regardless, and see how it goes!

And I now understand your comment about your Son and Jerky!   MMMM......


----------



## TulsaJeff

Bearcarver
 I know this is an older post but it's a really good one none the less-- This post will be featured on our social media tomorrow morning at 11 AM CST. 

Check it out tomorrow on *Instagram*, *Facebook* and *Twitter*


----------



## Steve H

The other day I took a pack out of the freezer. And had it with spicy mustard on crackers. Awesome snack!


----------



## Bearcarver

TulsaJeff said:


> Bearcarver
> I know this is an older post but it's a really good one none the less-- This post will be featured on our social media tomorrow morning at 11 AM CST.
> 
> Check it out tomorrow on *Instagram*, *Facebook* and *Twitter*




Thank You Very Much, Jeff!
I'm Honored!

I'll take your word for it, because I don't do Insta, FB, or Twit.
I'm Email & Forum only.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

nanuk said:


> Bearcarver, I will be paying closer attention to the salt taste on the next pieces.
> I can tolerate salt, but SWMBO is sensitive to salt.
> 
> a wash and soak won't hurt the flavour, so perhaps I'll let one piece soak regardless, and see how it goes!
> 
> And I now understand your comment about your Son and Jerky!   MMMM......




Sounds like a Good Plan!!

And Yes--He does definitely favor those outside pieces!!!

Bear


----------



## jignjab

Bearcarver said:


> *Dried Beef Step by Step*  (Great Stuff)
> 
> *I decided to write this one up the best I can, because this stuff is Awesome, and I'd like as many of you as possible to get to taste this stuff!!!*
> *It's really very easy to make:*
> 
> 
> 
> When I was carrying a lunch box, I used to always have two Sammies in there.
> If Mrs Bear put two Ham & Cheese in there, after 3 days, I'd get tired of it.
> If it was Roast Beef, same thing after 3 or 4 days.
> Lebanon & Cheese, maybe only two days & I was tired of it.
> But Dried Beef was different, I could eat that for months, but it was always too expensive!!!
> 
> Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip (or Mayo) on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammy. That's what I carried on Construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, Cabinetmaking jobs, and Deck jobs (also when fishing or hunting).
> Just about every deer I ever shot had at least one hind quarter turned into "Dried Venison" by one of our local butcher shops in SE Pennsylvania.
> 
> Now I can make my own. I made my first batch 4 years ago, and they just keep getting better and better!
> 
> If I don't have any Venison, I just get some lean beef. Eye Round works the best for me---Nice shape, and very little trimming needed.
> 
> I'll try to make this as easy as I can, so anybody can do what I just learned how to do 4 years ago.
> 
> *Day #1 (Prepping & starting the cure):*
> First I found some Beef Eye Round.
> I got 4 roasts, equalling a total of 15 pounds, and after trimming all the fat off, I still had exactly 14 pounds of nice lean red Beef.
> 
> Then I weighed each piece, and put them each on their own plate, and marked the plates they were on with those weights.
> Then I calculated the proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece, and put that on separate smaller plates.
> I use the suggested amount, which is 1/2 ounce of TQ for every pound of meat.
> Rub the proper amount of TQ on each piece, along with about 1 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound.
> Then put each piece in a Zip-lock bag, along with any cure that fell off before it went into the bag.
> That cure was measured for each piece, so it must stay with the piece it was designated for.
> 
> Then the bags go into the fridge at temperatures between 35˚ and 40˚ (I keep mine at 37˚-38˚).
> To calculate how long to cure in fridge, I use the following method:
> One day for every 1/2" of thickness of the thickest piece.
> Then add 2 days for the absolute minimum number of days.
> I then add 2 or 3 days to that for more safety, and to pick a day I like to smoke.
> You can add another couple days if you can't smoke on one of those days.
> 
> My largest piece was 2 3/4" thick, so that gives me 6 days, plus 2 days for an absolute minimum of 8 days. Then I normally add 2 more days for more safety, but this time I added 4 more days (12 total days), so I could smoke it on a day I had nothing else to do.
> *Note: I Never cure for less than 7 days.*
> 
> *Day #13 (Remove from cure, and Prep for Smoking):*
> So after 12 days curing, I rinsed all 4 pieces off.
> I usually soak my cured meats for a half hour or an hour, but since I never get any salt flavor, I decided not to this time.
> I cut the biggest piece in half, and took a slice from the middle for my testing.
> The center was dark reddish pink, so it was obvious that the cure got all the way in, and there was only a very slight salt flavor---Perfect!
> 
> I dried the pieces off, and managed to get them all laid out on one smoker shelf, after sprinkling some Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on both sides.
> Then back into my meat fridge to await the next day's smoking.
> 
> *Day #14 (Smoking Time):*
> 6:00AM------------Preheat Smoker to 140˚.
> 6:30AM------------Put meat on 2nd position in MES. Sterilize Probes, and insert. Fill AMNS with Hickory Dust & light one end.
> 7:00AM------------Put AMNS on bars to left of Chip Drawer.
> 8:00AM------------Meat at 77˚ IT.
> 9:00AM------------Meat at 98˚ IT.
> 10:00AM----------Meat 108˚.
> 11:00AM----------Meat 114˚.
> 12:00Noon-------Meat 116˚. Bump Heat up to 160˚.
> 1:00PM-----------Meat 120˚.
> 2:00PM-----------Meat 124˚. Only 2" of Dust left to burn. I added about 1 1/4 rows of Hickory pellets next to burning Dust to ignite it.
> 2:00PM-----------Also Bump Heat up to 180˚.
> 3:00PM-----------Meat 132˚.
> 4:00PM-----------Meat 135˚.
> 5:00PM-----------Meat 137˚. Bump Heat to 200˚.
> 6:00PM-----------Meat 142˚.
> 7:00PM-----------Meat 147˚.
> 8:00PM-----------Meat 152˚.
> 9:00PM-----------Meat 157˚. AMNS ran out of fuel.
> 10:00PM---------Meat Temps from 158˚ to 162˚. Pulled all out of smoker.
> 
> Rinsed all pieces, patted dry, and cooled down to 100˚.
> Then put in a bowl, and put in meat fridge for a couple days.
> 
> *Day #16 (Slicing & Freezing):*
> Two days later, I moved the pieces to the freezer for 4 hours, and then sliced it all up.
> I sliced the ends a little thicker for my Son.
> He says the end slices are better tasting than any Jerky he ever had.
> Then I sliced the rest as thin as I could, while still keeping it in full slices.
> 
> I ended up with 10 pounds, 2 ounces of the Best Dried Beef I ever tasted.
> 
> I put about 1/3 pound in each vacuum pack, and froze all but what we would eat in a few days.
> 
> *I tried not to miss anything, but I'll try to answer any questions anyone has.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming fat from 15 pounds of Eye Round Roast:
> View attachment 339926
> 
> 
> 
> 14 pounds left after trimming:
> View attachment 339927
> 
> 
> 
> All weighed, and proper amounts of TQ in small plates to match each piece:
> View attachment 339928
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for 12 days of curing:
> View attachment 339929
> 
> 
> 
> Juice left in all 4 bags, after curing, was 7 ounces:
> View attachment 339930
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced for Salt-fry Test. Color shows cure reached to center:
> View attachment 339931
> 
> 
> 
> Salt-fry Test in progress:
> View attachment 339932
> 
> 
> 
> Test showed "Just Right":
> View attachment 339933
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for overnight in fridge before smoking day:
> View attachment 339934
> 
> 
> 
> All pieces cut in half, and ready for slicing real thin:
> View attachment 339935
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup to show color:
> View attachment 339936
> 
> 
> 
> Victims all lined up:
> View attachment 339937
> 
> 
> 
> All sliced up:
> 9 pounds, 7 ounces of slices, and 11 ounces of ends.
> Total-----10 pounds, 2 ounces from 14 pounds of raw trimmed Eye Rounds:
> View attachment 339938
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of slices:
> View attachment 339939
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for eating & freezing:
> View attachment 339940


Hi Bear. I just got done slicing the Canadian Bacon that I made on Wednesday. It great just like the last time I made it. I am doing the dried beef now and I was wondering why you didn’t plastic wrap the beef like you did the CB?


----------



## Bearcarver

jignjab said:


> Hi Bear. I just got done slicing the Canadian Bacon that I made on Wednesday. It great just like the last time I made it. I am doing the dried beef now and I was wondering why you didn’t plastic wrap the beef like you did the CB?




Glad you like that CB---I love it too!!
Probably because when I did the Dried Beef, I was using my Basement Meat Fridge, and when I did the CB, I wrapped them & put them in my big Kitchen French Door Fridge. Mrs Bear wouldn't like the extra Smoked Meat Smell in that Fridge.

Bear


----------



## jignjab

Bearcarver said:


> Glad you like that CB---I love it too!!
> Probably because when I did the Dried Beef, I was using my Basement Meat Fridge, and when I did the CB, I wrapped them & put them in my big Kitchen French Door Fridge. Mrs Bear wouldn't like the extra Smoked Meat Smell in that Fridge.
> 
> Bear


Oh ok Bear. I was just curious. I had my meat in my beer fridge in the shed so it would not matter for me.


----------



## Bearcarver

jignjab said:


> Oh ok Bear. I was just curious. I had my meat in my beer fridge in the shed so it would not matter for me.




Smart Move!!
December we'll be married 50 years---Learn a lot in 50 years!

Bear


----------



## jignjab

Bearcarver said:


> Smart Move!!
> December we'll be married 50 years---Learn a lot in 50 years!
> 
> Bear


44 in November for me. And ain’t that the truth!


----------



## zwiller

Totally inspired to do this!  As usual, great write up.  Your slices are pretty thick compared to the razor thin stuff from the store.  No slicer here (yet)...  Do you think slicer is needed for lunchmeat?  I figure it's OK/cut against the grain.


----------



## chopsaw

zwiller said:


> Do you think slicer is needed


Yes . 
First time I made bacon , I stopped 2 slices in and went and bought a slicer . You wont be sorry . 
I've made this beef, and it's really good .


----------



## Steve H

If you're good with a knife, then no. There are some people on here that can slice so well you couldn't tell the difference from a slicer.  But a slicer is much, much easier.


----------



## Bearcarver

zwiller said:


> Totally inspired to do this!  As usual, great write up.  Your slices are pretty thick compared to the razor thin stuff from the store.  No slicer here (yet)...  Do you think slicer is needed for lunchmeat?  I figure it's OK/cut against the grain.




I would imagine some people could slice 1/8" slices of Dried Beef, but even if I could, it would be a "Royal" PITA !!

Bear


----------



## smokinadam

I am wondering if having some of the liquid leak through my bag will affect this process. It wasn’t leaking 2 days ago and last night I noticed some leaked out onto the plate I have it on. I am at 7 days as of yesterday and was going to wait until tomorrow to take out and season. 

Thanks
SA


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinadam said:


> I am wondering if having some of the liquid leak through my bag will affect this process. It wasn’t leaking 2 days ago and last night I noticed some leaked out onto the plate I have it on. I am at 7 days as of yesterday and was going to wait until tomorrow to take out and season.
> 
> Thanks
> SA




Are you following my Step by Step?
"Taking out at 7 days to season"?
Then what---Back in or into the Smoker.
7 days is a bit short.
How much juice did you lose at 6 days? If not much I'd just complete the curing process you started.
If a lot, can you pour it back in.
I don't know a lot of variables, like how thick was it & how many days was your plan?

Whatever you do, make sure you do a "Salt-Fry'Test" and make sure it cured to center.

Bear


----------



## smokinadam

Bearcarver said:


> Are you following my Step by Step?
> "Taking out at 7 days to season"?
> Then what---Back in or into the Smoker.
> 7 days is a bit short.
> How much juice did you lose at 6 days? If not much I'd just complete the curing process you started.
> If a lot, can you pour it back in.
> I don't know a lot of variables, like how thick was it & how many days was your plan?
> 
> Whatever you do, make sure you do a "Salt-Fry'Test" and make sure it cured to center.
> 
> Bear


After checking when I got home from work I only had about a teaspoon of liquid out of the bag. Lots more inside still. 

My round of 2 7/8 inches thick so I figured 6 days plus 2 plus 2 more if reading correct unless there was an update. First attempt and have picture of starts (been awol off here since our first daughter was born). 

Thanks SA


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinadam said:


> After checking when I got home from work I only had about a teaspoon of liquid out of the bag. Lots more inside still.
> 
> My round of 2 7/8 inches thick so I figured 6 days plus 2 plus 2 more if reading correct unless there was an update. First attempt and have picture of starts (been awol off here since our first daughter was born).
> 
> Thanks SA




OK---That tsp of juice shouldn't hurt a bit.
And 10 days is Fine. I thought you were pulling at 7.
As You were.

Bear


----------



## smokinadam

Bearcarver said:


> OK---That tsp of juice shouldn't hurt a bit.
> And 10 days is Fine. I thought you were pulling at 7.
> As You were.
> 
> Bear


Sounds good. Nope I wanna leave it as long as possible.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinadam said:


> Sounds good. Nope I wanna leave it as long as possible.



Yup---For 3" I go 10 or 11 days.
I wouldn't go more than 14 days when Dry curing with TQ.

Bear


----------



## smokinadam

What is the center of this??  Looks like a grayish color and only in center of 2 inches. (Noticed while slicing)

This was my picture cut in half also after curing it and fry testing


----------



## pc farmer

Dont look like it cured the whole way.  It was close thou


----------



## smokinadam

pc farmer said:


> Dont look like it cured the whole way.  It was close thou


Bottom picture is it out of cure. How would it not cure in a quarter of a half?


----------



## pc farmer

smokinadam said:


> Bottom picture is it out of cure. How would it not cure in a quarter of a half?



Maybe it was thicker then the rest?    I dont know but thats what it looks like


----------



## smokinadam

pc farmer said:


> Maybe it was thicker then the rest?    I dont know but thats what it looks like


Everything else good to eat except this 2 inch piece that has it?  I ain’t got time to get sick so if questionable it’s garbage time.


----------



## pc farmer

Yup.  I would eat everything else.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinadam said:


> What is the center of this??  Looks like a grayish color and only in center of 2 inches. (Noticed while slicing)
> 
> This was my picture cut in half also after curing it and fry testing




Well, if that was mine, I'd smoke it hot, and get it through the Danger Zone (40° to 140°) in less than 4 hours. Then cut the heat back to 160° & smoke it a few more hours.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350

Love this recipe!

Tried it for the first time in early November.

4 eye roasts totaling 9 pounds were cured for 14 days, then cold smoked for 12 hours with hickory.

They are about to go into the oven in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Bearcarver

bill ace 350 said:


> Love this recipe!
> 
> Tried it for the first time in early November.
> 
> 4 eye roasts totaling 9 pounds were cured for 14 days, then cold smoked for 12 hours with hickory.
> 
> They are about to go into the oven in about 30 minutes.




Sounds Great, Bill !!
Glad you like it !

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great, Bill !!
> Glad you like it !
> 
> Bear



Sure do! 
Internal temp at 91 degrees F.
More than half way there.


----------



## Bearcarver

bill ace 350 said:


> Sure do!
> Internal temp at 91 degrees F.
> More than half way there.




Now you're making me hungry for a Dried Beef & American Cheese on Fresh white bread with Horsey Sauce!!!
My All-Time favorite cold Sammy!!

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350

Bearcarver said:


> Now you're making me hungry for a Dried Beef & American Cheese on Fresh white bread with Horsey Sauce!!!
> My All-Time favorite cold Sammy!!
> 
> Bear


Last batch I made sandwiches on seeded rye, mayo and thinly sliced onion. 

Can't wait for this batch. 131 degrees......


----------



## jimmy1957

When you are curing the meat in the fridge do you keep pouring the juice out of the bag or just let it in the whole time?


----------



## bill ace 350

jimmy1957 said:


> When you are curing the meat in the fridge do you keep pouring the juice out of the bag or just let it in the whole time?



I leave it in the bag. Turn bags over daily, redistribute the liquid.


----------



## jimmy1957

Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmy1957 said:


> When you are curing the meat in the fridge do you keep pouring the juice out of the bag or just let it in the whole time?




Leave the liquid in the Bag:
That's why we do it in a bag, so the liquid accumulates & stays next to the meat.
It is that liquid that transports the liquified ingredients into the meat.
Cure, Sugar, and Salt can't travel through meat in a dry form---They must be in liquid form.
And the reason we flip the package every day is because only the bottom of the meat laying in the package absorbs juices, so we flip every day, so both sides get their share.

Bear


----------



## jimmy1957

Thanks, I didn't see that in your original directions but I probably missed it.


----------



## jimmy1957

Can the dry beef be done in the oven?


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmy1957 said:


> Can the dry beef be done in the oven?




Yes, but you won't get the Smoky Flavor.
Also if your oven can hold a temp of 160° to 180° for hours. (10 to 12 hours until the IT is about 160°)

Bear


----------



## jimmy1957

Thanks, Only asking because I was going to do it today but as you can tell were having a really cold day in PA.


----------



## Winterrider

Trimmed up 3 small eyes yesterday, thickest just about 3" so will be curing for about 10-12 days (weather pending)  before throwing some smoke at them.


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmy1957 said:


> Thanks, Only asking because I was going to do it today but as you can tell were having a really cold day in PA.




Yup---Not too warm around here lately!!

Bear


----------



## nanuk

We hit -39.6 and -39.8 not that long ago....    F or C, that is cold!


----------



## Winterrider

-9° this AM -28° with wind chill ,can't smoke so tried ice fishing.  Could have just as well thrown a line in the toilet.    Oh well,that's why they call it fishing and not catching.


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> -9° this AM -28° with wind chill ,can't smoke so tried ice fishing.  Could have just as well thrown a line in the toilet.    Oh well,that's why they call it fishing and not catching.




Those fish just don't want to be pulled out of that nice warm 32° water into that -28° Wind Chill !!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Bearcarver said:


> Those fish just don't want to be pulled out of that nice warm 32° water into that -28° Wind Chill !!!
> 
> Bear


Don't blame them one bit...


----------



## bill ace 350

nanuk said:


> We hit -39.6 and -39.8 not that long ago....    F or C, that is cold!



yup.

-40 c, -40 f.....

Cold


----------



## jimmy1957

Those temps are too cold for me, I did smoke the dry beef on 1-22-2019, My wife said it was really good and better then store bought so that is a big plus for my first time, I was a little worried since there was just a small round circle in the middle with a tint of light gray, Was going to post a picture from the camera but the pictures were too big, so I have to figure out how to shrink them, I sure hope they are alright to eat that way.


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmy1957 said:


> Those temps are too cold for me, I did smoke the dry beef on 1-22-2019, My wife said it was really good and better then store bought so that is a big plus for my first time, I was a little worried since there was just a small round circle in the middle with a tint of light gray, Was going to post a picture from the camera but the pictures were too big, so I have to figure out how to shrink them, I sure hope they are alright to eat that way.




If it was that small & that light, there shouldn't be a problem.
I would have advised you to smoke it hotter & faster to get it above 140° within 4 hours (Danger Zone).
Then you could hold it there & keep smoking for more smoke flavor, before finishing it at about 160° IT.

Bear


----------



## jimmy1957

Thanks Bear, I did smoke it for about 6 hours and it was done, But the pieces weren't that big and I probably had a temp of about 200 degrees in the smoker and the meat was about 145 internal temp, I couldn't get the temp much lower with my MB gas smoker, So are you saying the meat should be cooked to internal temp of 140 degrees within 4 hours?


----------



## RRR

Bearcarver said:


> *Dried Beef Step by Step*  (Great Stuff)
> 
> *I decided to write this one up the best I can, because this stuff is Awesome, and I'd like as many of you as possible to get to taste this stuff!!!*
> *It's really very easy to make:*
> 
> 
> 
> When I was carrying a lunch box, I used to always have two Sammies in there.
> If Mrs Bear put two Ham & Cheese in there, after 3 days, I'd get tired of it.
> If it was Roast Beef, same thing after 3 or 4 days.
> Lebanon & Cheese, maybe only two days & I was tired of it.
> But Dried Beef was different, I could eat that for months, but it was always too expensive!!!
> 
> Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip (or Mayo) on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammy. That's what I carried on Construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, Cabinetmaking jobs, and Deck jobs (also when fishing or hunting).
> Just about every deer I ever shot had at least one hind quarter turned into "Dried Venison" by one of our local butcher shops in SE Pennsylvania.
> 
> Now I can make my own. I made my first batch 4 years ago, and they just keep getting better and better!
> 
> If I don't have any Venison, I just get some lean beef. Eye Round works the best for me---Nice shape, and very little trimming needed.
> 
> I'll try to make this as easy as I can, so anybody can do what I just learned how to do 4 years ago.
> 
> *Day #1 (Prepping & starting the cure):*
> First I found some Beef Eye Round.
> I got 4 roasts, equalling a total of 15 pounds, and after trimming all the fat off, I still had exactly 14 pounds of nice lean red Beef.
> 
> Then I weighed each piece, and put them each on their own plate, and marked the plates they were on with those weights.
> Then I calculated the proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece, and put that on separate smaller plates.
> I use the suggested amount, which is 1/2 ounce of TQ for every pound of meat.
> Rub the proper amount of TQ on each piece, along with about 1 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound.
> Then put each piece in a Zip-lock bag, along with any cure that fell off before it went into the bag.
> That cure was measured for each piece, so it must stay with the piece it was designated for.
> 
> Then the bags go into the fridge at temperatures between 35˚ and 40˚ (I keep mine at 37˚-38˚).
> To calculate how long to cure in fridge, I use the following method:
> One day for every 1/2" of thickness of the thickest piece.
> Then add 2 days for the absolute minimum number of days.
> I then add 2 or 3 days to that for more safety, and to pick a day I like to smoke.
> You can add another couple days if you can't smoke on one of those days.
> 
> My largest piece was 2 3/4" thick, so that gives me 6 days, plus 2 days for an absolute minimum of 8 days. Then I normally add 2 more days for more safety, but this time I added 4 more days (12 total days), so I could smoke it on a day I had nothing else to do.
> *Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*
> 
> *Day #13 (Remove from cure, and Prep for Smoking):*
> So after 12 days curing, I rinsed all 4 pieces off.
> I usually soak my cured meats for a half hour or an hour, but since I never get any salt flavor, I decided not to this time.
> I cut the biggest piece in half, and took a slice from the middle for my testing.
> The center was dark reddish pink, so it was obvious that the cure got all the way in, and there was only a very slight salt flavor---Perfect!
> 
> I dried the pieces off, and managed to get them all laid out on one smoker shelf, after sprinkling some Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on both sides.
> Then back into my meat fridge to await the next day's smoking.
> 
> *Day #14 (Smoking Time):*
> 6:00AM------------Preheat Smoker to 140˚.
> 6:30AM------------Put meat on 2nd position in MES. Sterilize Probes, and insert. Fill AMNS with Hickory Dust & light one end.
> 7:00AM------------Put AMNS on bars to left of Chip Drawer.
> 8:00AM------------Meat at 77˚ IT.
> 9:00AM------------Meat at 98˚ IT.
> 10:00AM----------Meat 108˚.
> 11:00AM----------Meat 114˚.
> 12:00Noon-------Meat 116˚. Bump Heat up to 160˚.
> 1:00PM-----------Meat 120˚.
> 2:00PM-----------Meat 124˚. Only 2" of Dust left to burn. I added about 1 1/4 rows of Hickory pellets next to burning Dust to ignite it.
> 2:00PM-----------Also Bump Heat up to 180˚.
> 3:00PM-----------Meat 132˚.
> 4:00PM-----------Meat 135˚.
> 5:00PM-----------Meat 137˚. Bump Heat to 200˚.
> 6:00PM-----------Meat 142˚.
> 7:00PM-----------Meat 147˚.
> 8:00PM-----------Meat 152˚.
> 9:00PM-----------Meat 157˚. AMNS ran out of fuel.
> 10:00PM---------Meat Temps from 158˚ to 162˚. Pulled all out of smoker.
> 
> Rinsed all pieces, patted dry, and cooled down to 100˚.
> Then put in a bowl, and put in meat fridge for a couple days.
> 
> *Day #16 (Slicing & Freezing):*
> Two days later, I moved the pieces to the freezer for 4 hours, and then sliced it all up.
> I sliced the ends a little thicker for my Son.
> He says the end slices are better tasting than any Jerky he ever had.
> Then I sliced the rest as thin as I could, while still keeping it in full slices.
> 
> I ended up with 10 pounds, 2 ounces of the Best Dried Beef I ever tasted.
> 
> I put about 1/3 pound in each vacuum pack, and froze all but what we would eat in a few days.
> 
> *I tried not to miss anything, but I'll try to answer any questions anyone has.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming fat from 15 pounds of Eye Round Roast:
> View attachment 339926
> 
> 
> 
> 14 pounds left after trimming:
> View attachment 339927
> 
> 
> 
> All weighed, and proper amounts of TQ in small plates to match each piece:
> View attachment 339928
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for 12 days of curing:
> View attachment 339929
> 
> 
> 
> Juice left in all 4 bags, after curing, was 7 ounces:
> View attachment 339930
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced for Salt-fry Test. Color shows cure reached to center:
> View attachment 339931
> 
> 
> 
> Salt-fry Test in progress:
> View attachment 339932
> 
> 
> 
> Test showed "Just Right":
> View attachment 339933
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for overnight in fridge before smoking day:
> View attachment 339934
> 
> 
> 
> All pieces cut in half, and ready for slicing real thin:
> View attachment 339935
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup to show color:
> View attachment 339936
> 
> 
> 
> Victims all lined up:
> View attachment 339937
> 
> 
> 
> All sliced up:
> 9 pounds, 7 ounces of slices, and 11 ounces of ends.
> Total-----10 pounds, 2 ounces from 14 pounds of raw trimmed Eye Rounds:
> View attachment 339938
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of slices:
> View attachment 339939
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for eating & freezing:
> View attachment 339940


I am going to


Bearcarver said:


> *Dried Beef Step by Step*  (Great Stuff)
> 
> *I decided to write this one up the best I can, because this stuff is Awesome, and I'd like as many of you as possible to get to taste this stuff!!!*
> *It's really very easy to make:*
> 
> 
> 
> When I was carrying a lunch box, I used to always have two Sammies in there.
> If Mrs Bear put two Ham & Cheese in there, after 3 days, I'd get tired of it.
> If it was Roast Beef, same thing after 3 or 4 days.
> Lebanon & Cheese, maybe only two days & I was tired of it.
> But Dried Beef was different, I could eat that for months, but it was always too expensive!!!
> 
> Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip (or Mayo) on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammy. That's what I carried on Construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, Cabinetmaking jobs, and Deck jobs (also when fishing or hunting).
> Just about every deer I ever shot had at least one hind quarter turned into "Dried Venison" by one of our local butcher shops in SE Pennsylvania.
> 
> Now I can make my own. I made my first batch 4 years ago, and they just keep getting better and better!
> 
> If I don't have any Venison, I just get some lean beef. Eye Round works the best for me---Nice shape, and very little trimming needed.
> 
> I'll try to make this as easy as I can, so anybody can do what I just learned how to do 4 years ago.
> 
> *Day #1 (Prepping & starting the cure):*
> First I found some Beef Eye Round.
> I got 4 roasts, equalling a total of 15 pounds, and after trimming all the fat off, I still had exactly 14 pounds of nice lean red Beef.
> 
> Then I weighed each piece, and put them each on their own plate, and marked the plates they were on with those weights.
> Then I calculated the proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece, and put that on separate smaller plates.
> I use the suggested amount, which is 1/2 ounce of TQ for every pound of meat.
> Rub the proper amount of TQ on each piece, along with about 1 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound.
> Then put each piece in a Zip-lock bag, along with any cure that fell off before it went into the bag.
> That cure was measured for each piece, so it must stay with the piece it was designated for.
> 
> Then the bags go into the fridge at temperatures between 35˚ and 40˚ (I keep mine at 37˚-38˚).
> To calculate how long to cure in fridge, I use the following method:
> One day for every 1/2" of thickness of the thickest piece.
> Then add 2 days for the absolute minimum number of days.
> I then add 2 or 3 days to that for more safety, and to pick a day I like to smoke.
> You can add another couple days if you can't smoke on one of those days.
> 
> My largest piece was 2 3/4" thick, so that gives me 6 days, plus 2 days for an absolute minimum of 8 days. Then I normally add 2 more days for more safety, but this time I added 4 more days (12 total days), so I could smoke it on a day I had nothing else to do.
> *Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*
> 
> *Day #13 (Remove from cure, and Prep for Smoking):*
> So after 12 days curing, I rinsed all 4 pieces off.
> I usually soak my cured meats for a half hour or an hour, but since I never get any salt flavor, I decided not to this time.
> I cut the biggest piece in half, and took a slice from the middle for my testing.
> The center was dark reddish pink, so it was obvious that the cure got all the way in, and there was only a very slight salt flavor---Perfect!
> 
> I dried the pieces off, and managed to get them all laid out on one smoker shelf, after sprinkling some Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on both sides.
> Then back into my meat fridge to await the next day's smoking.
> 
> *Day #14 (Smoking Time):*
> 6:00AM------------Preheat Smoker to 140˚.
> 6:30AM------------Put meat on 2nd position in MES. Sterilize Probes, and insert. Fill AMNS with Hickory Dust & light one end.
> 7:00AM------------Put AMNS on bars to left of Chip Drawer.
> 8:00AM------------Meat at 77˚ IT.
> 9:00AM------------Meat at 98˚ IT.
> 10:00AM----------Meat 108˚.
> 11:00AM----------Meat 114˚.
> 12:00Noon-------Meat 116˚. Bump Heat up to 160˚.
> 1:00PM-----------Meat 120˚.
> 2:00PM-----------Meat 124˚. Only 2" of Dust left to burn. I added about 1 1/4 rows of Hickory pellets next to burning Dust to ignite it.
> 2:00PM-----------Also Bump Heat up to 180˚.
> 3:00PM-----------Meat 132˚.
> 4:00PM-----------Meat 135˚.
> 5:00PM-----------Meat 137˚. Bump Heat to 200˚.
> 6:00PM-----------Meat 142˚.
> 7:00PM-----------Meat 147˚.
> 8:00PM-----------Meat 152˚.
> 9:00PM-----------Meat 157˚. AMNS ran out of fuel.
> 10:00PM---------Meat Temps from 158˚ to 162˚. Pulled all out of smoker.
> 
> Rinsed all pieces, patted dry, and cooled down to 100˚.
> Then put in a bowl, and put in meat fridge for a couple days.
> 
> *Day #16 (Slicing & Freezing):*
> Two days later, I moved the pieces to the freezer for 4 hours, and then sliced it all up.
> I sliced the ends a little thicker for my Son.
> He says the end slices are better tasting than any Jerky he ever had.
> Then I sliced the rest as thin as I could, while still keeping it in full slices.
> 
> I ended up with 10 pounds, 2 ounces of the Best Dried Beef I ever tasted.
> 
> I put about 1/3 pound in each vacuum pack, and froze all but what we would eat in a few days.
> 
> *I tried not to miss anything, but I'll try to answer any questions anyone has.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming fat from 15 pounds of Eye Round Roast:
> View attachment 339926
> 
> 
> 
> 14 pounds left after trimming:
> View attachment 339927
> 
> 
> 
> All weighed, and proper amounts of TQ in small plates to match each piece:
> View attachment 339928
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for 12 days of curing:
> View attachment 339929
> 
> 
> 
> Juice left in all 4 bags, after curing, was 7 ounces:
> View attachment 339930
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced for Salt-fry Test. Color shows cure reached to center:
> View attachment 339931
> 
> 
> 
> Salt-fry Test in progress:
> View attachment 339932
> 
> 
> 
> Test showed "Just Right":
> View attachment 339933
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for overnight in fridge before smoking day:
> View attachment 339934
> 
> 
> 
> All pieces cut in half, and ready for slicing real thin:
> View attachment 339935
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup to show color:
> View attachment 339936
> 
> 
> 
> Victims all lined up:
> View attachment 339937
> 
> 
> 
> All sliced up:
> 9 pounds, 7 ounces of slices, and 11 ounces of ends.
> Total-----10 pounds, 2 ounces from 14 pounds of raw trimmed Eye Rounds:
> View attachment 339938
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of slices:
> View attachment 339939
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for eating & freezing:
> View attachment 339940




I am going to try this, but I can’t find Tender Quick in the Philippines. I only have cure #1 any suggestions?


----------



## Bearcarver

RRR said:


> I am going to
> 
> I am going to try this, but I can’t find Tender Quick in the Philippines. I only have cure #1 any suggestions?




Here's how Pops does it with Cure #1:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/s-o-s-smoked-dried-beef.74622/

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmy1957 said:


> Thanks Bear, I did smoke it for about 6 hours and it was done, But the pieces weren't that big and I probably had a temp of about 200 degrees in the smoker and the meat was about 145 internal temp, I couldn't get the temp much lower with my MB gas smoker, So are you saying the meat should be cooked to internal temp of 140 degrees within 4 hours?




That's the way I treat Meat that hasn't been cured first, so if the cure didn't get to center, it's not completely cured.
Since most of it has been cured (except the center), I would still treat the whole thing as not cured, just to be totally safe, because I wouldn't know where the dividing line would be.

Bear


----------



## RRR

Bearcarver said:


> *Dried Beef Step by Step*  (Great Stuff)
> 
> *I decided to write this one up the best I can, because this stuff is Awesome, and I'd like as many of you as possible to get to taste this stuff!!!*
> *It's really very easy to make:*
> 
> 
> 
> When I was carrying a lunch box, I used to always have two Sammies in there.
> If Mrs Bear put two Ham & Cheese in there, after 3 days, I'd get tired of it.
> If it was Roast Beef, same thing after 3 or 4 days.
> Lebanon & Cheese, maybe only two days & I was tired of it.
> But Dried Beef was different, I could eat that for months, but it was always too expensive!!!
> 
> Dried Beef and American Cheese with Miracle Whip (or Mayo) on white bread has always been my favorite "lunch-box" sammy. That's what I carried on Construction jobs, Beth Steel jobs, Cabinetmaking jobs, and Deck jobs (also when fishing or hunting).
> Just about every deer I ever shot had at least one hind quarter turned into "Dried Venison" by one of our local butcher shops in SE Pennsylvania.
> 
> Now I can make my own. I made my first batch 4 years ago, and they just keep getting better and better!
> 
> If I don't have any Venison, I just get some lean beef. Eye Round works the best for me---Nice shape, and very little trimming needed.
> 
> I'll try to make this as easy as I can, so anybody can do what I just learned how to do 4 years ago.
> 
> *Day #1 (Prepping & starting the cure):*
> First I found some Beef Eye Round.
> I got 4 roasts, equalling a total of 15 pounds, and after trimming all the fat off, I still had exactly 14 pounds of nice lean red Beef.
> 
> Then I weighed each piece, and put them each on their own plate, and marked the plates they were on with those weights.
> Then I calculated the proper amount of Tender Quick for each piece, and put that on separate smaller plates.
> I use the suggested amount, which is 1/2 ounce of TQ for every pound of meat.
> Rub the proper amount of TQ on each piece, along with about 1 tsp of Brown Sugar per pound.
> Then put each piece in a Zip-lock bag, along with any cure that fell off before it went into the bag.
> That cure was measured for each piece, so it must stay with the piece it was designated for.
> 
> Then the bags go into the fridge at temperatures between 35˚ and 40˚ (I keep mine at 37˚-38˚).
> To calculate how long to cure in fridge, I use the following method:
> One day for every 1/2" of thickness of the thickest piece.
> Then add 2 days for the absolute minimum number of days.
> I then add 2 or 3 days to that for more safety, and to pick a day I like to smoke.
> You can add another couple days if you can't smoke on one of those days.
> 
> My largest piece was 2 3/4" thick, so that gives me 6 days, plus 2 days for an absolute minimum of 8 days. Then I normally add 2 more days for more safety, but this time I added 4 more days (12 total days), so I could smoke it on a day I had nothing else to do.
> *Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*
> 
> *Day #13 (Remove from cure, and Prep for Smoking):*
> So after 12 days curing, I rinsed all 4 pieces off.
> I usually soak my cured meats for a half hour or an hour, but since I never get any salt flavor, I decided not to this time.
> I cut the biggest piece in half, and took a slice from the middle for my testing.
> The center was dark reddish pink, so it was obvious that the cure got all the way in, and there was only a very slight salt flavor---Perfect!
> 
> I dried the pieces off, and managed to get them all laid out on one smoker shelf, after sprinkling some Black Pepper, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on both sides.
> Then back into my meat fridge to await the next day's smoking.
> 
> *Day #14 (Smoking Time):*
> 6:00AM------------Preheat Smoker to 140˚.
> 6:30AM------------Put meat on 2nd position in MES. Sterilize Probes, and insert. Fill AMNS with Hickory Dust & light one end.
> 7:00AM------------Put AMNS on bars to left of Chip Drawer.
> 8:00AM------------Meat at 77˚ IT.
> 9:00AM------------Meat at 98˚ IT.
> 10:00AM----------Meat 108˚.
> 11:00AM----------Meat 114˚.
> 12:00Noon-------Meat 116˚. Bump Heat up to 160˚.
> 1:00PM-----------Meat 120˚.
> 2:00PM-----------Meat 124˚. Only 2" of Dust left to burn. I added about 1 1/4 rows of Hickory pellets next to burning Dust to ignite it.
> 2:00PM-----------Also Bump Heat up to 180˚.
> 3:00PM-----------Meat 132˚.
> 4:00PM-----------Meat 135˚.
> 5:00PM-----------Meat 137˚. Bump Heat to 200˚.
> 6:00PM-----------Meat 142˚.
> 7:00PM-----------Meat 147˚.
> 8:00PM-----------Meat 152˚.
> 9:00PM-----------Meat 157˚. AMNS ran out of fuel.
> 10:00PM---------Meat Temps from 158˚ to 162˚. Pulled all out of smoker.
> 
> Rinsed all pieces, patted dry, and cooled down to 100˚.
> Then put in a bowl, and put in meat fridge for a couple days.
> 
> *Day #16 (Slicing & Freezing):*
> Two days later, I moved the pieces to the freezer for 4 hours, and then sliced it all up.
> I sliced the ends a little thicker for my Son.
> He says the end slices are better tasting than any Jerky he ever had.
> Then I sliced the rest as thin as I could, while still keeping it in full slices.
> 
> I ended up with 10 pounds, 2 ounces of the Best Dried Beef I ever tasted.
> 
> I put about 1/3 pound in each vacuum pack, and froze all but what we would eat in a few days.
> 
> *I tried not to miss anything, but I'll try to answer any questions anyone has.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming fat from 15 pounds of Eye Round Roast:
> View attachment 339926
> 
> 
> 
> 14 pounds left after trimming:
> View attachment 339927
> 
> 
> 
> All weighed, and proper amounts of TQ in small plates to match each piece:
> View attachment 339928
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for 12 days of curing:
> View attachment 339929
> 
> 
> 
> Juice left in all 4 bags, after curing, was 7 ounces:
> View attachment 339930
> 
> 
> 
> Sliced for Salt-fry Test. Color shows cure reached to center:
> View attachment 339931
> 
> 
> 
> Salt-fry Test in progress:
> View attachment 339932
> 
> 
> 
> Test showed "Just Right":
> View attachment 339933
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for overnight in fridge before smoking day:
> View attachment 339934
> 
> 
> 
> All pieces cut in half, and ready for slicing real thin:
> View attachment 339935
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup to show color:
> View attachment 339936
> 
> 
> 
> Victims all lined up:
> View attachment 339937
> 
> 
> 
> All sliced up:
> 9 pounds, 7 ounces of slices, and 11 ounces of ends.
> Total-----10 pounds, 2 ounces from 14 pounds of raw trimmed Eye Rounds:
> View attachment 339938
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of slices:
> View attachment 339939
> 
> 
> 
> All ready for eating & freezing:
> View attachment 339940


I found some TQ here in the Philippines but that bag will break the bank, with shipping charges from the USA it will be almost $50.00 for the bag...


----------



## Bearcarver

RRR said:


> I found some TQ here in the Philippines but that bag will break the bank, with shipping charges from the USA it will be almost $50.00 for the bag...




OMG !!!  That's terrible!
The only good thing I can say is a 2 pound bag will cure 64 pounds of Whole Meat (Bacon, Dried Beef, etc), or 128 pounds of sausage.

However I wouldn't blame you for using Cure #1 instead, with those prices!!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Bear, my due date on dried beef is here. Will have to wait until Sat. or Sun. (weather) to smoke. Have you found in the past that the extra couple days has affected the salt taste more where it would need ice soaking instead of just a rinse? I plan on a fry test, but just kind of curious.


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Bear, my due date on dried beef is here. Will have to wait until Sat. or Sun. (weather) to smoke. Have you found in the past that the extra couple days has affected the salt taste more where it would need ice soaking instead of just a rinse? I plan on a fry test, but just kind of curious.



A couple extra days (longer than my calculation method) won't hurt, but I'd never Dry cure with TQ for longer than 14 days.
The only time I ever had to soak to eliminate salt flavor was many years ago, when I used "Hi Mt Cure & Seasoning", and I followed their directions.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider

Bearcarver said:


> A couple extra days (longer than my calculation method) won't hurt, but I'd never Dry cure with TQ for longer than 14 days.
> The only time I ever had to soak to eliminate salt flavor was many years ago, when I used "Hi Mt Cure & Seasoning", and I followed their directions.
> Ok, thanks for reply. I'll just rinse,fry, and go from there.
> 
> Bear


----------



## SGMan

Just sliced and froze my dried beefs.    Cured for 14 days, soaked post cure for an hour or so (changed the water) and it smoked much quicker than I anticipated.  
Pulled and sliced them today and they were a wee bit salty (right on the cusp of just right and almost a bit salty) so I made creamed chipped beef.  (No not SOS - thats ground beef... FoR - PM me for the clarification) LOL

It totally toned down the (almost) saltness and made it a delicious dinner!  The fam was happy tonight!!


----------



## Bearcarver

SGMan said:


> Just sliced and froze my dried beefs.    Cured for 14 days, soaked post cure for an hour or so (changed the water) and it smoked much quicker than I anticipated.
> Pulled and sliced them today and they were a wee bit salty (right on the cusp of just right and almost a bit salty) so I made creamed chipped beef.  (No not SOS - thats ground beef... FoR - PM me for the clarification) LOL
> 
> It totally toned down the (almost) saltness and made it a delicious dinner!  The fam was happy tonight!!




That’s Great!!
Glad you like it !!
Better ease up on it—-It seems to be turning the hairs on your fac GREEN !!!

I like Creamed Chipped Beef on toast, but I love my Cold Dried Beef with American Cheese & Mayo (or MW) on White Bread even better. Sometimes some Horsey Sauce Too!!

Bear


----------



## janell barney

Could this be used on pork loin to make ham?


----------



## Bearcarver

janell barney said:


> Could this be used on pork loin to make ham?




If you do the exact same thing to "Pork Loin", you get Canadian Bacon, which is very close to Ham:
**New------Canadian Bacon
Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef*

Bear


----------



## SGMan

Bearcarver said:


> If you do the exact same thing to "Pork Loin", you get Canadian Bacon, which is very close to Ham:
> **New------Canadian Bacon
> Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef*
> 
> Bear



I second this motion. 

BOTH come out verrrry tasty.


----------



## Steve H

I just did CB using this method and it turned out great.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You SGMan and Steve!!
I'm real glad you guys are enjoying things from my Step by Steps!!
That makes them all Worth Doing, to me.

Bear


----------



## janell barney

Bearcarver said:


> If you do the exact same thing to "Pork Loin", you get Canadian Bacon, which is very close to Ham:
> **New------Canadian Bacon
> Canadian Bacon and Dried Beef*
> 
> Bear


Thanks! I just smoked up a hunk of venison using this method yesterday and it was so good I went and bought a pork loin to try my hand at CB.


----------



## Bearcarver

janell barney said:


> Thanks! I just smoked up a hunk of venison using this method yesterday and it was so good I went and bought a pork loin to try my hand at CB.




That's Great, Janell !!
I used to always get at least one hind quarter into Dried Beef, but since I can do my own I do Backstraps mostly.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@idahopz ---Thank You for the Like, PZ!!

Bear


----------



## ksprairie

Bearcarver,  do you have an idea of what the max number of days you can cure  this recipe would be? 
Dried Beef, step by step, using TQ
The reason I ask is because I have had a beef round eye (the thickest pieces 3"), curing since 11/16/20!
Bad weather and company staying with us for a week all got in the way and I forgot about it in the back of the fridge!  I only inspected and turned the bags 3x during the process.  Now I am looking at these pieces of beef thinking I need to throw them away.  

The tapered end of the round eye roast was bright red on the outside as well as the inside .  This was the smallest section of the roast.  A test fry of that one tasted weird so I was going to throw it all out.  
The outer meat on the thickest pieces looks a little brownish/yellowish in places.  When sliced through the thickest sections, it is red all the way through.  A test fry from the center of the largest roast  tasted normal.

Any opinions on what you would do?  Well, you wouldn't have forgotten it in the refrigerator for a week+ too long, but other than that??
Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

ksprairie said:


> Bearcarver,  do you have an idea of what the max number of days you can cure  this recipe would be?
> Dried Beef, step by step, using TQ
> The reason I ask is because I have had a beef round eye (the thickest pieces 3"), curing since 11/16/20!
> Bad weather and company staying with us for a week all got in the way and I forgot about it in the back of the fridge!  I only inspected and turned the bags 3x during the process.  Now I am looking at these pieces of beef thinking I need to throw them away.
> 
> The tapered end of the round eye roast was bright red on the outside as well as the inside .  This was the smallest section of the roast.  A test fry of that one tasted weird so I was going to throw it all out.
> The outer meat on the thickest pieces looks a little brownish/yellowish in places.  When sliced through the thickest sections, it is red all the way through.  A test fry from the center of the largest roast  tasted normal.
> 
> Any opinions on what you would do?  Well, you wouldn't have forgotten it in the refrigerator for a week+ too long, but other than that??
> Thanks!




That's only 21 days, so if everything else is right, like amount of TQ, Temp of Fridge, and anything else in my Step by Step, it should be fine.
There is often a variance of Pink, Red, and tan areas on the outside of pieces, due to touching each other during curing & where air touches & doesn't touch, however I don't know about any Yellows. Some Pics might help.

Bear


----------



## ksprairie

_post deleted_


----------



## ksprairie

My apologies.  I have tried to edit the above post, and that is not working for me.   I am having issues trying to upload pictures as well..... this is just not my day!!!    I will try again to get some pictures uploaded.


----------



## Bearcarver

ksprairie said:


> My apologies.  I have tried to edit the above post, and that is not working for me.   I am having issues trying to upload pictures as well..... this is just not my day!!!    I will try again to get some pictures uploaded.
> 
> View attachment 474242
> View attachment 474244
> View attachment 474246




The colors I'm seeing are all normal. The reds & browns are from how much air got to them. The brighter reds are normally from the inside when cut open.
I don't see the yellows.
I never enjoyed the taste of test fries, after curing, without smoking, but it was never bad.
I would smoke it, and see how a thin slice tastes after a good smoke.


BTW: To edit a post, just hit edit, at the bottom of your post. Then highlight anything you want to delete, and hit delete. Then add anything you want to add, before hitting "Save".

Bear


----------



## ksprairie

Bearcarver said:


> I would smoke it, and see how a thin slice tastes after a good smoke.
> 
> BTW: To edit a post, just hit edit, at the bottom of your post. Then highlight anything you want to delete, and hit delete. Then add anything you want to add, before hitting "Save".
> 
> Bear


 Thanks so much Bear.  I will smoke it and see how it turns out.  
My edit function appears to be working fine today.  Yesterday it kept spooling like when your computer freezes up.  Could have been our less than optimal internet connection!  Thank you for the instructions!
KSp


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I'm doing my first batch by the way it looked this morning after one day in the fridge I think I should of done more I picked up some nice top round finally on sale... can't wait for the curing process... thanks Bear!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I'm doing my first batch by the way it looked this morning after one day in the fridge I think I should of done more I picked up some nice top round finally on sale... can't wait for the curing process... thanks Bear!!!




You're Very Welcome!!
It's good to do a small amount the first time.
Then the next time you can fill the Smoker.
Enjoy!

Bear


----------



## doongie

I have made this using TQ on beef, and venison, but I always thought it a touch too salty.  I have since adjusted it to use cure #1 and diggingdogfarms online cure calculator.  After several attempts I have landed on a final recipe I like.

I use a beef dry rub that I get from Angelo’s BBQ in Ft. Worth TX, mix in the proper amount of cure, rub the meat and then follow your process.  Everyone raves about it when I share.  A friend just came over this morning with some of his venison loins to learn how to do it himself.  I take that as a very big compliment, and felt I should extend it to you, since it is your recipe and process that inspired it.  We have 7 inner and outer loins on the cure and will be running the smoker sometime between Christmas and New Year.

I have not been using any sugar in my recipe development, but plan to pick up some beef and try using brown sugar, and also some with maple syrup that my brother makes.

What I have learned to be the keys are proper curing, and the long cooking process ramping temps up slowly.  This gives the right texture, and intensifies the flavor.

I find it quite rich, so I couldn’t make an entire sandwich out if it, but it does make an excellent creamed chipped beef on toast, and this morning I put some in my scrambled eggs with cheese.  YUM!

I also think it would do well in a cheese ball, or with some herbed cream cheese spread on it, then wrapped around a pickle spear (Instead of ham).

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Cured product fry test was good.. can't wait to smoke tomorrow full smoker of salmon today... thanks Bear!!


----------



## Bearcarver

doongie said:


> I have made this using TQ on beef, and venison, but I always thought it a touch too salty.  I have since adjusted it to use cure #1 and diggingdogfarms online cure calculator.  After several attempts I have landed on a final recipe I like.
> 
> I use a beef dry rub that I get from Angelo’s BBQ in Ft. Worth TX, mix in the proper amount of cure, rub the meat and then follow your process.  Everyone raves about it when I share.  A friend just came over this morning with some of his venison loins to learn how to do it himself.  I take that as a very big compliment, and felt I should extend it to you, since it is your recipe and process that inspired it.  We have 7 inner and outer loins on the cure and will be running the smoker sometime between Christmas and New Year.
> 
> I have not been using any sugar in my recipe development, but plan to pick up some beef and try using brown sugar, and also some with maple syrup that my brother makes.
> 
> What I have learned to be the keys are proper curing, and the long cooking process ramping temps up slowly.  This gives the right texture, and intensifies the flavor.
> 
> I find it quite rich, so I couldn’t make an entire sandwich out if it, but it does make an excellent creamed chipped beef on toast, and this morning I put some in my scrambled eggs with cheese.  YUM!
> 
> I also think it would do well in a cheese ball, or with some herbed cream cheese spread on it, then wrapped around a pickle spear (Instead of ham).
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration.




Sounds Great, Doongie!!
Some find TQ a bit salty, but it's often from not adding the right amount of Sugar, or Dry curing too long, but using Cure #1 properly can help.
I love the Sammies, but My Roll-ups are Great too:
Try These:   Dried Beef Roll-ups


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Cured product fry test was good.. can't wait to smoke tomorrow full smoker of salmon today... thanks Bear!!




Gonna be Goooodddd !!!

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Bearcarver said:


> Gonna be Goooodddd !!!
> 
> Bear


Six hours and looking good


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Six hours and looking good




Looking Good!!!
Make sure you cut it as thin as you can. Big Difference!!!
Even in a Sammy:
6 or 8 slices of 1/16" thick Dried Beef is Awesome!!
One slice of Half inch thick Dried Beef is Not so good.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Bearcarver said:


> Looking Good!!!
> Make sure you cut it as thin as you can. Big Difference!!!
> Even in a Sammy:
> 6 or 8 slices of 1/16" thick Dried Beef is Awesome!!
> One slice of Half inch thick Dried Beef is Not so good.
> 
> Bear


I'll cut as thin as I can I can't wait to try it


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

The finished product is awesome..the ends are the best jerky I've had.... thanks so much for this recipe and the step by step process...Bear you Rock!!!! greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> The finished product is awesome..the ends are the best jerky I've had.... thanks so much for this recipe and the step by step process...Bear you Rock!!!! greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## chopsaw

It is good stuff , and that looks great . I started putting hot pepper powder in mine . It's good if you like spicy . Nice work enjoy !


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

chopsaw said:


> It is good stuff , and that looks great . I started putting hot pepper powder in mine . It's good if you like spicy . Nice work enjoy !


Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> The finished product is awesome..the ends are the best jerky I've had.... thanks so much for this recipe and the step by step process...Bear you Rock!!!! greatly appreciated!!!!




LOL---Whenever I make it, I trim all the outsides off before slicing. That always goes to Bear Jr. He goes nuts over it, and also says it';s the best Jerky he ever had!!!
Thanks for the Nice Compliments, Kevin.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Whenever I make it, I trim all the outsides off before slicing. That always goes to Bear Jr. He goes nuts over it, and also says it';s the best Jerky he ever had!!!
> Thanks for the Nice Compliments, Kevin.
> 
> Bear


The only problem I should of made more


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> The only problem I should of made more




LOL---Everybody makes that same mistake!!

Bear


----------



## Larry H.

Really can't wait to give this a try. Quick question though. Why do you feel the need to freeze after vacuum bagging? After all, the product is cured then smoked then vacuum bagged. And it is beef after all. Not so prone to the typical bacterias if you know what I mean. I've done many cured and smoked meats and don't freeze them after vacuum bagging.


----------



## Bearcarver

Larry H. said:


> Really can't wait to give this a try. Quick question though. Why do you feel the need to freeze after vacuum bagging? After all, the product is cured then smoked then vacuum bagged. And it is beef after all. Not so prone to the typical bacterias if you know what I mean. I've done many cured and smoked meats and don't freeze them after vacuum bagging.



If you follow my method, it won't be near as dry as the stuff you buy in stores, packed in bags or vacuum jars. That's too dry for me, but mine isn't shelf stable.  I freeze it if I'm not going to eat it in less than 2 weeks.  I have had some of my Dried Beef in my freezer for over 3 years.
My Bacon is cured & Smoked & vacuum packed, but I still freeze the majority of it in smaller packs to be thawed & kept refrigerated before using.

Bear


----------



## philinnm

I guess Todd sold out. I've been trying to find where to buy some sawdust with no luck. And the pellets I have won't stay lit.  Any suggestions out there? Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

I don't know personally, because I only ever got mine from Todd.
However there's a lot of threads on here with a lot of talk about Dust and Pellets.
Check some of them out---Lumberjack sounds interesting.
The only ones of Todd's I had trouble with were Cherry Pellets.

Bear


----------



## philinnm

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know personally, because I only ever got mine from Todd.
> However there's a lot of threads on here with a lot of talk about Dust and Pellets.
> Check some of them out---Lumberjack sounds interesting.
> The only ones of Todd's I had trouble with were Cherry Pellets.
> 
> Bear


yep. the cherry are a problem for sure. thanks.


----------



## crown225

I followed this recipe but i only have a little chief smoker and finished in oven. Got late last night and my internal temp was around 140 F. Any issues with this temp, I put in the fridge last night. 

thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

crown225 said:


> I followed this recipe but i only have a little chief smoker and finished in oven. Got late last night and my internal temp was around 140 F. Any issues with this temp, I put in the fridge last night.
> 
> thanks




There shouldn't be any issues @ 140°IT.
I always hold the temp down for hours to get lots of Smoke on. Then I take it up to 160°IT to get it the way I like it.  Many people like it Drier than I do, but I like it a little moist, so the Dry meat doesn't suck the moisture out of the Bread in my Sandwiches.
Yours being taken to 140°IT will be done enough to be safe, yet moist enough for some Great cold Sammies!!

Bear


----------



## crown225

Thanks going to try it


----------



## crown225

Turned out really good for my little smoker and oven. I might need to invest in a meat slicer. Just using filet knife. Thanks for recipe. I had 9 days in fridge in bag. Then one day with seasoning.


----------



## Bearcarver

crown225 said:


> Turned out really good for my little smoker and oven. I might need to invest in a meat slicer. Just using filet knife. Thanks for recipe. I had 9 days in fridge in bag. Then one day with seasoning.




Yup---It's good to have a slicer, because Dried Beef is at it's best when sliced Paper Thin.  Any Picture?

Bear


----------

